# Rate from 1 to 10



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 easily 

The Rock


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

10/10

Transformers (the first film)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

9 for mic skills, 3 for wrestling. Poor wrestler.

By the way, I forgot to mention, you can rate only certain aspects if you want for wrestlers. 

Godfather part 1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10. One of my favourite films of all time.

Gladiator


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 

The Departed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who the FUCK made these servers? :no:

Like I said, 10. 

Gladiator.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10

The Dark Knight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

7.5/10

Good movie but without Heath it wouldn't be very memorable.

The Joker as portrayed by Mark Hamill in Batman: The Animated Series (and thankfully, Batman: Arkham Asylum coming in August)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I agree with Pyro on The Dark Knight being good because of Ledger. It still would have been a good movie but he made that movie much better. 

I've only see the show a few times but he does a great job with The Joker. 

9/10.

Michael Jackson's Song "Thriller"


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10 good song, but not as good as others.

The album Thriller


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't listen to Jackson, somebody else can still answer if they feel like it.

Natural Born Killers


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 for the thriller album one of the best of all time. 

Never seen it to be able to rate it  (assuming your talking about the movie)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't know if you are talking about the game or the movie, so I will rated both.

Mortal Kombat The Game-10/10

Mortal Kombat The Movie-7/10

The Hangover


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Meant the game my bad. 

Haven't seen the movie yet but based off the previews 6/10 

Modern day rap music


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm not a fan of current rap music but I still got to respect it to a degree.

5/10.

Modern day Rock music


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Um, 7/10 I guess.

Super Mario World


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

9/10. 

Street Fighter 2


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 always love that game

Beyonce


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

8/10. She's a good singer and attractive.

Mariah Carey


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 for her skills
10/10 for her looks. 

WWE in 2009


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

0/10. They fired their only interesting wrestler and the worst one's held the belt twice.

The E3 demo for God of War III. I personally wouldn't feel right if I rated this less than a 20, but this is your call. I will post these videos for anyone, but I mentioned GOW to you, RCW, so it'd be good for you to witness how much this game OWNS.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not watching all of those, but I've seen the gameplay where Kratos uses that big ass thing to get through the wall of enemies. Loosk pretty good. I'd say 8.75/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That game looks pretty bad ass 10/10. Speaking of bad ass games. 

The Metal Gear Solid series as a whole.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

8/10 for the series but 10/10 for MGS 4. 

Solid Snake The Character


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't rate Metal Gear high but that's because I have absolutely no clue how to understand it. You have to start right from the beginning, which goes back a few consoles. It's such an intricate story from what I've been told that it's difficult to follow. If it's difficult to follow I can't really rate it.

GTA IV


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 Awesome video game character 

Sub Zero the character


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

8/10. Sub Zero is overrated, but still a good character. Shao Kahn, Scorpion and Raiden are where it's at in Mortal Kombat.

Scorpion


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

10/10. One of my favorite characters. 

Liu Kang


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 always one of my favorite MK characters. 

WCW in 1998

Edit: 10/10 for Lui Kang


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

5 because WWE was twice as good during that year. 


Mick Foley in ECW


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10

The new ECW


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

9/10 (Best pure wrestling show on national TV)

TNA Spin Cycle


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

2/10

The Hurricane


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

9/10

The GTS


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

5/10 (half the time it looks good, half the time it looks like crap)

stretcher matches


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

3/10

Ambulance Matches


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

6/10

Samoa Joe's new entrance music


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

8/10

Kurt Angle's beard


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 

The X-Division


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

3/10 as it seems that's how much they cared about it when Joe, AJ, and Daniels moved out

Trish Stratus and Lita's rivalry


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

8/10.

Nintendo Wii?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1 out of 10. I don't play it, but every game I've ever seen on it looks completely, completely uninteresting and nowhere near PS3 of 360 level.

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels at WM 25


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

8/10. One of the more overrated matches I've seen in a long, long time. Still great, no doubt. But nowhere near where people were talking about it right after it happened.

Stone Cold|Kurt Angle @ Summerslam '01.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would have to go back and watch it, it was a long time ago since I saw it. I remember rating it very high though, probably at least an 8 or 9. 

The Money In The Bank concept (forget the holders since it's basically been between 2 people the entire time ~_~).


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

7. It's not a terrible concept really. But nothing amazing. Was worth excitement in '05 when it first started and while it relatively has been between two people as of late, it does carry _some_ excitement as to when it'll be cashed in and whether or not someone could blow up the "biggest opportunity they have to be a Champion."

The Playstation 2


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

9 - It's provided us with some fantastic games and still sells today.

Erm...Gameboy Colour


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

10/10

Colour Screen. Backlight. Backwards compatibility going back for fuck knows how long. Funky Colours.
Quite simply brilliant.

R.E.M. (The band)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

8. Every song I've heard from them, I like, but they don't play the style I normally listen to or go crazy for.

Ozzy


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

9.5/10

Black Sabbath with Dio as the front man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

8.5 

Not enough to get a 9 but there's some excellent stuff there, but some of it I didn't care for. Admittedly, I haven't even listened to all of my Black Sabbath discography, but that's because I'm lazy in going through all my songs, currently alltogether at 5 thousand, 5 hundred and fifty one. 

Black Sabbath with Ozzy as the front man.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

9.5/10 - Classic

The Hangover


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

9/10.

Tootsie Roll Pops


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

5/10 It takes WAY MORE than 3 licks to get to the center... :side:

Sugar Babies


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

3/10 not a fan of those

Snickers


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

7/10. If frozen 9/10

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

9. Break me off a piece.

Coffee Crisp (Aka the greatest candy bar ever made)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

n/a have never had it before, lol. Hersey Symphony is the best candy bar ever to me tho. 

Hot Cheetos or regular cheetos


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

4/10
Year One


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

6/10

Mars Bars


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

2/10 ate it once didn't like it. 

Tom and Jerry


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

6.5/10 - good but overrated

Marvin the Martian


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8/10 has the funniest voice

TNA at the moment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1

SmackDown! at the moment



> n/a have never had it before, lol. Hersey Symphony is the best candy bar ever to me tho.
> 
> Hot Cheetos or regular cheetos


You've never had a Coffee Crisp? Something's wrong with you, boy. Get your ass to buying one.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

10

Rey/Jericho from the Bash...


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

10

ECW at the moment


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1, don't watch it. Worthless show.

Raw at the moment


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

4

Tennis


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

8

Football (Soccer)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1, boring ass sport.

Gears of War 1


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

4 - Completely overrated game

Lost Planet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WOW :lmao :lmao. That series is fantastic, oh well, your loss.

Don't know, never played it.

God of War 1 (don't even think about anything less than an 8)


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

9.5, Actually liked it better than the 2nd game.

God Of War 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Perfect 10 for my favourite game of all time (until III, which looks far beyond better, and the E3 demo needs to be seen by all). 1 deserves a 10 too, but I like 2 more. 

Prototype (I've never played it but perhaps somebody who has can rate it. Just skip it if you haven't ~_~. A lot of people are comparing it to InFamous though, which isn't a good sign)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah never played it so can't rate. 

Heath Ledgers performance in The Dark Knight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not to sound cliche, but 10. It's the best performance of all time in a superhero movie, regardless of if it's been hammered into our brains to the point of sickness because of his death.

Sin City


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10

Terminator 2.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 to me its better than the first. 

Rocky Balboa (the last Rocky movie)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

7.5/10

I'm not a HUGE Terminator fan but they're fun action movies. They're just not classics. T2 was easily the best of them.

EDIT ~ I've never seen any of the Rocky movies so I have no idea.

Unforgiven (the movie, not the PPV)


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

7/10

Armaggedon (the movie, not the ppv )


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8.5/10 good movie.

Wrestlemania 25?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

5. That's really being generous and only because HBK/Taker was great and MITB was fairly good. The show was genuinely disasterous all around, although I admit I also liked seeing Steamboat getting one final short run. 

WrestleMania 24


----------



## macmairon (Jun 29, 2009)

for sure - 10


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

9

the bash 2009


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

6 at the very most. Just dull except for Jericho/Rey

Michael Jackson,


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

10 just for his music 

PS2 console


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

10/10 What's not to love? It was the last console I've owned (and most likely will ever own).

Ratchet & Clank series


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

8 Worth playing by everybody who can at least.

Final Fantasy XII


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No idea, but I don't like the fact that a game with the name Final Fantasy has 7 thousand sequels.

Saints Row 2


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10 Pretty good game

Mortal Kombat vs DC Universe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

8/10

Good game, good concept, but it does get repetitive and easy to go without playing for long periods of time. I have to give a 10 to being able to shoot people in the head with The Joker though. He's my all time favourite comic book character so I'm a little biased. 

The storyline in the original Max Payne game (I have to give it a 10, it's fuckin' brilliant)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll give it atleast a 9, I wasnt very good at that game 

Condemned II : Bloodshot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know. 

I like to consider myself a gamer, but there's a lot of games I haven't played. I hate being clueless about these types of things. 

Gears of War II


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its a pretty good game actually.Its about Hunting down a Serial Killer and fighting Zombies, Theres very unusual weapons that can be used in the game like Prostetic Arms, Toilet Seats, Dolls, Gumball Machines, etc. Took me nearly a month to beat, very difficult

10. (Gears of War)

The Orange Box


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lol, sounds fun.

10, finally somebody with common sense. Somebody gave Gears 1 a 4 the other day. *4*! :argh: I didn't even know what to say, I thought they were rating a game from an alternate dimension.

The Orange Box, I guess I'll go with 10. Everybody loves Half Life to death. I personally hate first person shooters because I can't do well at a game where I can't see the character, and I hate the angle of it, but with the reviews that it gets, clearly it's a spectacular piece of gaming. I can't really judge those.

Halo


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

5/10 - I'm sorry to anyone who is a fan of this game, but I feel its one of the most overrated games around. It's just okay to me not one of the best game's ever like it's made out to be. 

The Zelda series.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9/10

I remember playing the Zelda series as a kid on the original Gameboy and it kept me entertained

Pokemon (The Video Game Series)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOD DAMN FUCKING SERVERS :cuss:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I loved Zelda 

10/10 Pokemon was the shit. 

King of the hill


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10. Cotton, Dale, Boomhauer, Hank, fuckin' brilliant.

Chris Rock's stand up.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 One of my favorite comedians. Always love his stand ups. 

Richard Pyror as a comedian period.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

As much as it'll shock people, 1. Dude never made me laugh. I just didn't "get" him, I guess.

George Carlin (who got screwed out of the #1 position on Comedy Central's best 100 stand ups, getting #2, while Pryor inexplicably got #1. There's NO comparison between them)


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Fucked up server


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That is shocking Pryor is funny as hell and influenced a lot of comedians. 

10/10 I don't like him better than Pryor but I love his stuff. 

Eddie Murphy's RAW standup


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think he's funny at all, it must be just me. 

George Carlin to me is the best ever, then Lewis Black, then a bunch of others I could just list off in any order depending what mood I'm in.

From what I remember of Raw, 8. I have it, but haven't seen it in ages. 

Chris Rock's Kill The Messenger


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

8/10

Bernie Mac's stand up on Kings of Comedy


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 not Chris Rock's funniest but it was very funny to say the least. 

Edit: @wwetna1 10/10 Bernie was funny as hell. 

Dave Chappelle's killing em softly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10. Probably his best stand up.

Fuck you n**** I got kids to feed! Hahaha. It's the earliest memory I have of Dave as well. 

The Tonight Show with Conan O'Brien so far.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9/10

My favorite show so far has been him and Phil Jackson 

Spider Man The Animated Series


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Agreed btw Pyro bout Dave. 

10/10 always loved it

The Boondocks


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

7/10 as it makes me cringe at times and is a play on the PJs and South Park to me. 

The original 6 Mighty Morphin Power Rangers


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I personally like Boondocks more than South Park, lol. 

10/10 nothing beats the original. 

The Simpsons


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

9/10 

Contrary to popular opinion, it's absolutely not the funniest cartoon ever, and it's never got back the magic it lost around season 12 or 13 or so. 

The Man Show


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

8/10 

I liked it, but it isn't that impressive now

7th Heaven


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

7/10 it's alright to me nothing more or less. 

Edit: Never watched 7th Heaven, lol

Snakes on a plane


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

5/10

Waste of my time, but speaking of planes

Tale Spin


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

8/10

Roger Federer


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10 - Great athlete 

"The Black Mamba" Kobe Bryant


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

9.5/10 One of the 10 best all-time

Smackdown's Divas division (post trade)


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9/10

I like it more so than I did before for all brands as Eve, Layla, and Maria have improved, but having Gail as well as Alicia doing Michelle's work was going to hinder them from showing it. The brand also had an odd number after Candice was fired. Raw got better as they got two better workers than Jillian and Rosa to use in the ring, but ECW and the Bellas benefited the most as they are showing who they are and Tifffany and Katie can wrestle.

ECW's New Superstar Initiative at first glance


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 I say it was a pretty good success. 

CM Punk's heel turn storyline


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10 slow and perfectly executed

Matt Hardy going to SD


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

10/10 shouldnt have moved in the 1st place

Swagger moving to raw


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10

He will be the Kurt Angle to the newer generation

Evan Bourne moving to Raw


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8/10

Smackdown might could have been a better spot for him however he will be good on Raw. 

Gail Kim on Raw


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9/10 as she has a better chance on Raw with Santino hurting Beth

Tiffany on ECW without Teddy


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

7/10 She's fine I think she's doing fine enough to be GM. 

Serena Williams


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

8/10 as I have always liked Venus better

Derek Fisher


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 would love to have him on my team. 

Steve Nash


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9/10 

Great PG, but that SOB Smush used to piss me off by letting him and every Damn PG get whatever they wanted while not even going back at them or trying to stop them

Steve Kerr


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

-10/10 I want to choke him for messing up my team, lol. 

Last years super bowl game.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

7/10 - nothing spectacular

The 2009 NBA Playoffs


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

7/10 It started off very good with the classic Bulls/Celtics series, but it loses points for how uncompetitive the finals were with the Lakers whopping Orlando's ass. I expected more from them. 

The Arizona Cardinals last year


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

8/10 - Not too high and not too low. 

What else did you expect Phil to do to a Van Gundy while another one watched?

Robert Horry


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I knew The Lakers were gonna win, but seemed like Orlando was like too busy being amazed by Kobe's greatness to fight back, lol. 

9/10 One of the most clutch shooters in the history of the NBA. 

Brett Farve


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

8/10

The guy was a great player, but the whole retirement fiasco has really hurt his legacy.

Charles Barkley


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

RCW

Don't fault them for watching as Kobe's teammates do it from time to time

10/10 - greatest QB ever to me

EDIT:

8/10

Charles was more talk and behind Malone, Duncan, and Garnett to me

Ray Lewis


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10

One of the greatest defensive players of all time period. 

The NBA draft this year


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

1/10

As many busts as Kwame

Shaq


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 One of the most dominate players of all time, funny guy. 

This years NFL draft class.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

dont watch NFL so dont know

Eminem


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10

Kobe Bryant.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 one of the best of all time. 

T.O


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm assuming you mean Terrell Owens, with that in mind...

[Disgruntled Cowboys fan]
3/10 - Undeniable talent, but the guy sure does drop a whole lot of passes and the locker room stuff is NOT worth the talent.[/Disgruntled Cowboys fan]

Chad Ochocinco


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1. I don't dignify football with the amount of time I'd have to waste watching it to come up with a proper answer. It's simply not worth it.

Public Enemies


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

sirdilznik said:


> I'm assuming you mean Terrell Owens, with that in mind...
> 
> [Disgruntled Cowboys fan]
> 3/10 - Undeniable talent, but the guy sure does drop a whole lot of passes and the locker room stuff is NOT worth the talent.[/Disgruntled Cowboys fan]
> ...


Yeah was talking bout Terrell Owens, I have beef against him too since he forced my team (The Ravens) to trade him after we got him from San Fran, little bitch, lol. Since Pyro can't answer that one and I can't answer Pyro's since I never seen it I'll give Ocho Cinco a 7/10. Points get taken off due to the team he plays for and the fact that he was acting like a diva last year. But he's a great player and a fun guy to watch and hear. 

WWE/F in 1995


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

8/10

WCW in 1996


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

10/10. I still love watching it.

Kenan and Kel


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 that was WCW at it's best. 

The Fresh Prince Of Bel Air


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10

Maryse


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

9/10 overall

Fight Night round 4


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10 I love the game.

Hip Hop Music


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

9/10 i still love it but not as much as before

Rap music


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mainstream 7/10

Non-mainstream 10/10

Classical music


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

3/10

The Simpsons.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9.5/10

Ron Artest and Kobe Bryant on the same team


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 very good combo

Shaq on the Cavs


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9.5/10 

Orlando with Carter.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10

CM Punk


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10 

Dr.Pepper.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10

Biggie's Ready to Die album.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 classic

Family Guy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10 - Servers hurt this rating

The Office


Damn servers,:no:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10

Wrestlingforum


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

7/10

wu tang forever album


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

6.5/10 Had some great stuff but can never touch 36 Chambers or some of the earlier "solo" albums.

GZA - Liquid Swords


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

7/10 i remember thinking it was overated, gotta give it another listen.

nas- stillmatic


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 not as good as Illmatic but still classic 

2Pac's Thug Life Album


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

10/10.

Dr Dre 2001 album


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

7/10 has too many fillers for my liking. 

Late Registration


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

7.5/10

Jay-Z's Black Album


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 was pretty good. 

Reasonable doubt


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

7/10

jerking off in front of a mirror


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

10/10, i can't last too long

scoopin BITCHES


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 I guess, lol

Kid Rock


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

5/10 - So overrated, but I'll give him credit for making a lot of dough.

Beastie Boys


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 great group

Renegade by Eminem & Jay-Z


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - Em murders that shit.

This past Smackdown


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

7/10 was alright nothing too special

This past RAW


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10 better then some of the recent shows.

The Bash.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 was a very good PPV

Hail Mary by 2Pac


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

9/10

Space Jam


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

rKo said:


> 9/10
> 
> Space Jam


10/10

Mickie James Ass.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10 :yum:

Smackdown 2


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

9/10 love playing it but just graphics were shit so it doesnt get full 10

Chris Tucker


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 

The Smackdown vs Raw video game series.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

0/10. Horrible.

The Candy Starburts


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 

Skittles


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10 The greatest sweets ever

Porn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

8/10 for the candy, 10/10 for the gum version they sell in the coin machines at the mall I go too. Don't know where you buy them, but damn. They're the best candy I've ever had, except arguably Starburst jellybeans. They look exactly like Skittles but they're structured to be gum, and the taste is heaven. If only I knew where to get them.

Crunch bars

EDIT ~ I won't rate that since I'm a Christian, lol. ~_~


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

:lmao clever Pyro, clever

10/10 

Mcdonals


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10. That 10 is gonna get me an early grave too, let me tell you. 

Well....maybe not. I'll quit if I ever have problems.

Lancer rifle (weapon in Gears of War. It's a huge gun with a chainsaw on the bottom of it for slicing. I give it a 10.)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Well if you ever get to the point where you need to stop eating Mcdonals just watch the film Super Sized and that will totally turn you off from it. That movie almost made me want to stop eating it (until I changed my mind and got a Quarter Pounder a few hours later, lol) 

That weapon sounds pretty sick so 10/10

James Bond (The character)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is a Lancer

http://thenerdyword.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/lancer.jpg

Love the weapon, love the game more. 10/10. In my top 3 game series's ever. God of War gets #1 always, GTA and Gears make the others. I'm thinking Gears because the graphics for every GTA but IV were GARBAGE, but to say the games weren't good would be a lie, nevertheless. Gears has amazing graphics however it was only made from 2006 on, lol.

I've seen Super Size Me, we had to watch it in health class I believe. Doesn't affect me, I eat it anyway. I don't get fat though, very thin. I just get a gut. :$ 

I'm not very big on James Bond so 5/10. It's a good idea for a character, but I'm just not that big on him. 

Batman (the character) (10)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That weapon is very nice. 

9.5/10 for Batman. 

Carnage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1/10 

He's a total, total Joker ripoff. The look (normal look), the insane psychosis, the love to murder.





Seriously? 

Marvel has no originality, they rip off DC characters all the time. Joker - Carnage, Catwoman - Black Cat - Darkseid - Thanos/Apocalypse. There's just nothing there.

Joker (aka the greatest comic character of all time)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 have always loved The Joker

Two Face.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10 My 3'rd favourite villian, behind Joker and Darkseid

Darkseid


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 yeah Darkseid is awesome to me. Some of that may be because I don't like Superman but yeah, lol.

Magneto


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meh, I like Superman even though he is the stereotypical hero. 

6/10 decent villian. Nothing overly impressive though. 

25 Star General, Zapp Brannigan agree


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

His smile alone gets 10/10 

Bender


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unbeatable

10/10. Pretty much anything John Dimaggio touches turns to gold. He also plays that BADASS MUTHAFUCKA in my avatar, awesomely enough.

Elzar


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

7/10 he's okay a lot of better character than him though. 

Leela


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

7/10. Good character but as you know, the "sane" characters in these cartoons are never quite as fun as the dimwits like Fry, Bender, Zapp, Farnsworth and Zoidberg.

Robot Santa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10

Coffee


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10

Def need a cup of Coffee to start my day, it's great as long as you don't drink like 5+ cups a day.


Mountain Dew


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

0/10

DOPE


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

zilch. Sorry pot smokers 

Battleship (the game)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 classic

Monoply (The board game)


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

10/10. Classic too.

Jeff Hardy vs CM Punk Feud?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 everything has been perfectly done in that feud so far loving it. 

Rey Mysterio's performance so far in 2009


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1/10 not a fan of Rey in any aspect. If I had any respect for his style of wrestling I'd say 10 because Rey is actually great at his style, unlike Jeff Hardy, whether it's a good style or not.

Triple H in 2009 (~_~)


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

8/10 I'm a fan of Triple H but he has had too many match with Orton this year and none of them have been anything special.

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

4/10 He's very mediocre in all aspects, not interesting at all, however he's not pushed down my throat so there's not much of a reason to pay attention to him and give him a really bad number. 

Chris Jericho


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10 Awesome. The only weak point that I can think of is he's a little pudgy in the stomach but that's it. One of my favorites right now.

CM Punk


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

10/10

The Promo he cut last Friday was great "Just Say No" was the best way to end it. I can't wait for his next promo, and for him to destroy Jeff at NOC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing to rate, lol. 

MVP


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8.5/10 His promo on Raw was a great step in the right direction for his face character and I've always been a fan of MVP. 

Kurt Angles WWE career.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10. How could it not be? 6 time world champion in 6 years, KOTR, first year he won the euro, IC and WWE title, he did everything important except win the Rumble. I still think that's a shame.

Undertaker vs Edge fued from 2007


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 - Amazing feud that produced 3 classic matches imo. 

DX/Nation of Domination feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't remember it well enough, lol. :$

ECW as a means of elevating talent.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 ECW has been money as far as creating future talent. It's pretty much a talent machine. 

The Miz's mic skills


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

9.5/10 Confident, nice delivery, and most of all funny.

The Miz in the ring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

9.5/10 

I'm tempted to give him a 10 but every time he says "I'M.....AWESOME!" his delivery sounds really fucked up to me. I don't like that catchphrase, the rest of him is brilliant.

Christian's mic skills


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

9/10 I liked his mic skills better in TNA. He cut some awesome promos there but currently he's still very good.

Khali Kiss Cam.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

@ Lavey 8/10 for Miz in ring skills. Will only get better. 

@Pyro 10/10 Christian is awesome on the mic plain and simple

Ric Flair's career overall.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10

CM Punk in ring


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

10/10 - How could you rate it any less?

The 15 Superstar trade.

*Edit:* He's like a 7.5-8.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 Punk is an awesome wrestler. 

10/10 for the trade was great. 

Macho Man's WCW career


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess 10 since he won the WCW title 4 times. Then again, WCW gave the title to everybody with a pulse.

Randy Orton's chemistry with Triple H :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

5/10 Like a gay man having sex with a straight woman.

The RKO


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

In gimmick matches 7.5/10 

Regular matches 4/10 

Edit: 10/10 for the RKO. Great finish. 

The Sweet Chin Music


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10 Simple, effective, devestating to watch, can come from out of nowhere (even though it's obvious when he'll hit it and when he won't). Beautiful finisher, particularly because Michaels knows better than anyone how to kick in such a way that it looks marvelous compared to anyone else's. He's really mastered it.

Tombstone piledriver


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 one of my favorite finishers ever. 

Undertaker vs HBK's WM 25 match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10 The match is great itself, but it's the best use of suspense I've ever seen. I was actually shaking watching it hoping for Taker to retain the streak.

I knew in the back of my head Taker would really win, but when Michaels kicked out of the Tombstone, I actually thought he was going to end the streak. I don't know why I thought that because they'd never take away Undertaker's only career defining accomplishment from him, but that's how good the suspense was.

Oddly enough, I predicted the finish correctly, with Michaels using the moonsault to get countered into the Tombstone. I guess I'm good like that.

WM 25 MITB


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah same here HBK kicking out of the Tombstone was one of the most shocking things I've ever seen cause I really thought that was over. But when he kicked it out that's when I was starting to think HBK has a legit chance to win this thing. 

8/10 - MITB was pretty solid and fun. Obviously Punk winning is a plus, lol. 

The first ever MITB


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

8/10 I guess. I thought the last 2 were a lot better than the previous 3, it's one of the weaker ones however it did introduce the concept so it gets a plus for that. 

Where you think the WWE is going to be at in 3 to 5 years. Who's going to be in what position, and whatnot.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 

I say WWE is gonna be in pretty good hands 3-5 years from now. Guys like Punk, Swagger, Miz, Morrison, etc will be leading the charge while you'll still have guys like Orton, Cena and Edge around as top stars. Future looks bright to me. 

Stone Cold's way of going out (His retirement)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I really don't know about Miz, tbh. Punk, Swagger (btw, I wasn't actually being serious in that thread. I thought people could figure that out by it's obviousness ~___~), Morrison will all be top stars. Miz just ain't booked like them, he's more like a comedy character tbh. I wish I could say he's got a great future but I don't see it.

10/10 Losing to The Rock at WM in their trilogy is the perfect way to go out. That's if you mean his in ring retirement. He was on tv a long time after that.

Batista vs Triple H HIAC


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah thats what I meant by his retirement. 

9.5/10 Batista best match to this day. HHH made him look like a million bucks in that match and was just straight up awesome. 

Kennedy/Taker feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10 even though Taker essentially buried him in letting him go over. It still made him look good. Fucking pity he's a complete failure and it resulted in nothing. He should've been a massive star. Now he'll be in TNA for the rest of his career. :no:

Kennedy as an overall talent (I'm not expecting anything higher than a 3. knowing the IWC ~_~)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8.5/10

Solid in ring worker, botchy at times, but he could get it done with the right guy in the ring. Very good mic skills and had a lot of charisma. Only things that held him back was himself and fate ultimately. 

Chris Jericho's heel turn last year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At least you're more generous than the rest of the net.

10/10 He was awful when he came back, now he's my new favourite wrestler. 

Shawn Michael's return match with HHH in 2002


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I was actually a Kennedy fan, close to being a mark in 2006 before he got hurt so yeah. 

10/10 11/10 if I could, lol. One of the best wrestling matches of all time. Couldn't have been done better. 

JBL on commentary


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I became a mark on like his 3'rd appearance in the WWE. I loved him immediately, but the 3'rd appearance is when I became what people have associated me with for about 4 years. It's a shame he had to change his character to being serious, that didn't work. In fact his entire career is a shame. He's essentially ruined wrestling for me, the fact that he won't win the world title and people like Morrison and Swagger will is...it boggles my mind. 

I can't be one now though, sadly.

10/10 He was brilliant.

JBL's 10 month title run.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I actually became a fan of Ken's just seeing him in Velocity. I loved the whole introducing himself thing was just pretty awesome to me. So I actually started liking him before most people even probably even knew who he was, lol. 

10/10 have to give it that because he surprised the hell out of me. I never knew he was that good on the mic and could be that entertaining as a heel. His feud with Eddie will forever be one of my favs. Not to mention that border patrol segment :lmao still remember that like it was yesterday 

Edge/Cena feud in 2006.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, I didn't see his Velocity debut until after he debuted on SmackDown!. His real name doesn't lend well to announcing though so it was better that he changed it.

He surprised me too. I never knew he was that awesome. I wish he'd come back because he's tied with a few others as my all time favourite wrestler now. 

9/10. Back then the fued was fresh, good and it had a grand scale to it. Now it's just the "other" Triple H/Orton, the ultimate rivals who go back and forth 40 million times with each other and even when it ends, it never really ends and they're back at each other within 6 months. 

It's a god damn shame that Edge didn't main event WM 21 that year, he deserved it then. Then the WM's he didn't deserve to main event....he did. Amazing.

Edge shaving Kurt Angle's head bald


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 just because I can't imagine Kurt with hair now (aside from that balding hairdo he got going now, lol) 

Kurt Angle as a face


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It depends what face. 

Dorky Angle gets 10/10 as a face and heel. Serious Angle gets 1/10 as either. I genuinely despised when Kurt Angle became serious, it's not what his persona should EVER be. He was the ultimate goofy ass character, no one has ever done that better. People just loved to laugh at him.

Morrison as Johnny Nitro (ughh, even I'm happy he changed)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Well interesting enough Kurt likes the serious character better for some reason even though I agree with you goofy Angle owns heel or face, but he seems to like the serious character better since it's more real to him or whatever. 

6/10 He's always been good in the ring, but Nitro sucked so, so, so badly on the mic. People can bag all they want on his skills now but his mic skills as Nitro were just SO bad. However MNM was a damn good tag team. 

The two man powertrip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, I'll agree. As much as I bag Morrison, his mic skills are 10 million times better than they used to be. Johnny Nitro genuinely used to be equal to me with Jeff Hardy as the shittiest wrestler I've ever seen. He's improved truckloads.

I still can't get into him though...I think it's because he left me with the worst impression as Nitro. I still haven't recovered from that.

As an actual TEAM, 10/10. The talent those two had is astronomical (especially Triple H then compared to Triple H now) Austin really sucked as a heel though, it didn't fit him. Nobody wanted to boo Austin. I won't rate how they did because I don't remember that well but as an actual concept of those 2 together, 10.

The concept of a CM Punk vs John Cena WrestleMania main event.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 the feud would be money and it would be awesome to see my favorite wrestler main event mania let alone main event it with the company's biggest star. Promo's leading up to it would be gold as well. 

John Cena's rapper gimmick


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, you should feel happy then, because Punk WILL main event either WrestleMania 26 or 27. 

And considering Edge is going to be out for a truckload of time, I'd say he could do it at 26.

8/10 I'm not a rap fan but it suited him very well and it was the first chance we got to see him as having the charisma that he has and proving that he'd be a future main eventer.

Jeff Hardy possibly leaving the WWE


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah with the way Punk is being pushed (which I'm loving) I wouldn't be shocked if he main evented mania soon which would be crazy (and awesome)

5/10 Eh I don't mind Jeff myself, I actually like him. I mean if he is leaving Punk taking him out would be pretty awesome. Also one one hand that would leave a spot for another face to make it as a top face like Morrison or so. So while I'm not hoping he leaves I wouldn't be heart broken if he leaves at the same time. 

CM Punk's title reign so far.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

9/10 It's a really good reign. He's a fresh champion, he's booked well, his heel turn is very unique (in that Jeff is the ACTUAL heel and he's the face that people hate) and best of all, he actually cuts promos now. Imagine that last year, it was a foreign concept to them.

I'm really warming up to Punk. I couldn't stand him in the past, but he's doing a tremendous job now. I guess it proves though that Jeff Hardy really is good for something after all, he changed my opinion of a wrestler by being his bitch. :lmao

Only reason I can't give it a full 10 is A - I haven't fully became a Punk mark yet, and B - it hasn't gone on long enough, and C - the heel turn isn't completed yet. 

But it's going very well. On a sidenote, I think Punk is actually the first guy since Savage to turn heel during the time he's holding the belt. Doesn't usually happen.

Christian still being on ECW :no:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah Punk is in a real unique situation right now. As you said it's not everyday you get a heel turn during a reign. I knew Punk with good mic time was coming just had to be patient for it and it's well worth it. Good to see you warming up to Punk though.

10/10 Yea, yeah I know a lot of people want him on Raw or Smackdown, but considering I watch ECW I'm glad he's still there so he can all the in ring time he deserves. He also gets pretty good mic time as well. I have no complaints about him being on ECW at all since he's the face of the brand, and doesn't even need to be champ to be it. 

Undertaker's entrance.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, but I mark for Christian. I don't want him on ECW, I want him in the spot that Triple H has. 

I'm not happy with his progress, he really doesn't look like he'll have a world title run. I already threw out a favourite wrestler for not accepting their failure as not being a world champion, I don't want to do it again. :no:

10/10

Undertaker's (Big Evil version) move where he held a chair to his opponents throat and drove their head down.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I honestly think he's gonna get a title run believe or not. They've been doing well with Christian and when they finally do move him I don't see why he can't become a world champ. 

10/10 I loved this version of Taker. Beat the shit out of people was awesome on the mic everything. I like it just as much as the deadman character. 

JBL's Cabinet


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

10/10 

Heel Taker > Face Taker

Mania 23.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> I honestly think he's gonna get a title run believe or not. They've been doing well with Christian and when they finally do move him I don't see why he can't become a world champ.
> 
> 10/10 I loved this version of Taker. Beat the shit out of people was awesome on the mic everything. I like it just as much as the deadman character.
> 
> JBL's Cabinet


He's jobbing to Tommy Dreamer. I'll repeat that name because it sounds important. *Tommy Dreamer*. He was the most over person in the MITB, he was going toe to toe with Swagger, now they've pissed on his credibility.

3/10 WM 23 was a piece of shit. The only good thing about it was Taker/Batista, and at the time the MITB, but that MITB has become the one MITB I absolutely despise, for fairly obvious reason.

WM 24


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

8/10 . i loved all the matches except mitb, for fairly obvious reasons.

Lesnar's superman push in 2002


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't get why you hate Punk so much. Just because he's not Kennedy?






That's a 10/10 promo, he can be quite entertaining, and is starting to become that in WWE given the time.

5/10 

I'm mixed on Lesnar. Fun to watch in ring, but sucked on the mic.

Angle's rookie year


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

WM24 = 9/10 

The matches delivered except Bunny Mania and MITB was a spot fest because of Jeff. Flair/HBK was excellent. Taker/Edge and the triple threat were not bad either, but what shocked me was that Mayweather and Big Show didn't disappoint. 

EDIT - 9/10

Kurt was the ultimate dork, but HHH, Taker, Jericho, Rock, Vince, Steph, Shane, and others put him over greatly 

Execution of Team DX vs. Team Rated RKO - Survivor Series


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

i hate him.. i won't jump into the bandwagon when one gets famous..

6/10 awful match.. complete squash. 

Undertaker/ Batista feud in 2007


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You don't have a good reason to hate him though. I thought he was awful last year too, but now that they're giving him time on the mic and giving him a storyline he's doing quite well.

7/10 I guess, the matches were good.

RVD vs Cena at ONS


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

4/10

I really didn't like team Rated RKO losing as bad as they did, it made it seem stupid that they (Rated RKO, the tandem) could become competitive with DX again, unless they (Rated RKO) seriously upped their game, which i doubt very much. The match definitely wasn't the worst I've seen though.

Chris Jericho's character change...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10 

It was about time that Jericho became serious. The change mad him into a main eventer which the Y2J character simply wasn't 

@ Pyro - The match and atmosphere was beyond a 10 as that was the moment that Cena basically told the world and all of his haters Fuck You, I'm not going nowhere 

Taker and Orton's rivalry


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

7/10 (Taker/Orton) - started well, but the inclusion of cowboy bob killed eevrything

pyro - i'm done with wwe..

Orton/HBK - Survivor Series 2007


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright, well if you want to cry about Kennedy forever then fine, that's your choice. Even the man himself isn't doing that. I won't watch TNA as it's utterly pointless or stop watching wrestling alltogether, so I'm adapting.

Don't remember the match well enough to rate it.

The credibility of the ECW title


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The old ECW Title - 1/10 as it was the equivalent of the Hardcore title

The WWE-ECW title - 8/10 

They have made it the third most credible belt in the company. It is defended every ppv. Some champions are even classified as world champs Lashley/Kane/Matt/RVD/Show/Christian. It is defended regularly even on TV and has a whole show dedicated to it. Plus I think the fact that Big Show was killing big names weekly helped it tremendously in 06. You can also use MITB or a Rumble win to get a shot at it. 

The credibility of the IC title


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

i'm not crying that he's been fired. i'm just frustrated that i invested so much hope on him. i never got any feel good moment for being his mark (unlike punk marks). forget it. 

7/10 - still has some credibility left with the title reigns of Mark Henry and Christian. Good launching pad for future main eventers (hopefully Christian) like Morrison and Swagger


Chris Jericho's re-debut in 2007.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> i'm not crying that he's been fired. i'm just frustrated that i invested so much hope on him. i never got any feel good moment for being his mark (unlike punk marks). forget it


That's exactly how I feel. I guess I express it differently.

The big difference though, is that I *WON'T* allow myself to be attached to failure. Under any circumstances. If a guy I like doesn't become world champion, fuck him, not worth my time. I'd like him to come back and win the title, but I'll move on and find a new attachment. Jericho is filling that now.

Re-debut? 3/10. I was happy to see him back but he was just awful. Thankfully he totally changed himself around and got back his fire.

Randy Orton and Triple H's embarassing WM match


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Christian is my only hope in E. I'm not sure when he will get out of that developmental hell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's the same thing I'm wondering. It's embarassing they kept him on ECW after the fans begged for him to win MITB. 

I don't think he'll win the title, which worries me, but some people feel differently.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ECW must be some Hell if it has basically built up Raw and SD


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

i still have hopes on him (not done with wwe yet, lol). they should have switched him to sd. easily could have been their lead face with Jeff's contract expiring and Taker's hurt.

1/10 - embarrassment to wrestlemania main events. no run-ins, no chair shots.. nothing. an house show match with house show finish

Triple H/ Michaels feud in 2002


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wwetna1 said:


> ECW must be some Hell if it has basically built up Raw and SD


ECW is hell. It doesn't matter if it builds up talent (well, it does but not in context to this discussion), the fact is, the actual value of winning the title on the brand itself is zero. 

Besides, ECW as of now has made a total of 1 current main eventer across all 3 brands. The rest are either leftover from the AE, or they got the typical fast push to the title off SmackDown! or Raw. And even if Christian does become a main eventer, ECW won't have made him either, because he had numerous years in the WWE prior.

8/10

Jericho/Benoit RR 01 ladder match


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

10/10 - Best one on one ladder match (yes better than razor/michaels)

Rey Masterio as IC champion


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

8/10.

Kane's debut 1997


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

10/10.. one of the best debuts ever. they built him up extremely well before the match, and it just added to the drama (on top of the astounding HIAC match).

JBL/ Michaels storyline


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10. Was glad when Micheal scm'd him.

HHH/Orton 2009 feud.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

1/10. Pretty boring and crap

Undertaker/Edge fued


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1/10 apart from one halfway decent HIAC, the storyline sucked, it was annoying, it went on FOREVER and none of the matches had a high quality. 

Flair vs Steambooat at WrestleWar 1989


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9/10 Almost a perfect match

HHH vs. HBK - Hell In A Cell


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

6/10 too long and shouldn't have main evented the show

Undertaker/Triple H feud in 2001


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10 - It also put the streak on the map

HBK's return to wrestling at SummerSlam 2002


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 one of the best moments in wrestling ever for me

HBK with Diesel as his bodyguard


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

10/10 Heel is HBK is just awesome and Nash played his role well. His Mass Rumble eliminations set the standard for future monsters..

Bret Hart heel turn in 1997


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 pretty epic and the most I ever enjoyed Bret Hart

The Austin 3:16 shirts.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10 I still have my Other Side Jackass one 

HHH/Austin - 3 Stages of Hell


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 one of the best matches of all time

The Undertaker/Mankind feud


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

10/10 First time they made Taker look vulnerable. Foley scored series of wins over him in 1996. 

Jake Roberts/ Ricky Steamboat feud


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

7/10 - never been a fan of Roberts 

Vince vs. Shane - WM17


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

8/10 overbooking can be awful, and can be awesome.. vince/shane was on the 2nd category. 

Linda McMahon..


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

5/10 the most sane member of the mcmahon family. Not exactly a good thing tho

Serena Williams


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

1/10.. lol just can't stand her.

Anna Kournikova


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

She looks kinda nice but 5/10

The Jerry Springer show.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

7/10 It is interesting to say the least

The Jenny Jones show


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 just because of the one that had Mickie on it, lol. 

Stacy Kiebler


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9/10

A very good manager, looker, and diva. She wasn't in to wrestling in the ring that much but she did help the product tremendously along with Torrie as they were the queens of eye candy divas

Velvet Sky


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

6.5/10 Angelina is much better but she's okay. 

Pyro (The poster)


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

5 - I can deal with the Kennedy stuff, bu the whole die swagger stuff is way too much

Hannah the poster


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Really good poster who can make some good points. 

Lady Croft


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10 

I like her even with the Brittney and baby oil fetish(Trish gif)

Being a Mod


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Pretty cool not really hard and can close HHH hate threads  

Jack Swagger


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

8/10. He's getting there.

GeeFat. :side:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

9/10 epic sig

members with no sig.. lol


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

5/10 Some members are cool or some suck therefore hence the half grade, lol. 

The WWE Section


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

3/10.

I can count the good posters of that section with one hand.

Rants before A-GAME.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Never been a fan of the rant section but it was better before the A-Game stuff so 6/10

The TNA section


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

0/10 for automatically liking TNA

Wrestlingforum.com


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 of course  lol

The recent mod changes


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

10/10 for them letting me keep my jobber mod status 

N64


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10 it was the Shit

Dreamcast


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

1/10 I hated dreamcast, lol

No Mercy (The video game)


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

10/10 best.wrestling.game.ever.

The Legend of Zelda series


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10 That Shit was perfect

SD Here Comes The Pain


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Best game of the Smackdown series 

Jackie Chan


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10 - I love him in all the Rush Hours and his toon 

The 4 Lethal Weapons


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 A great series

Steve Urkel


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10 - Stephon was the Shit as well

George Jefferson


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Agreed and 10/10 

No Vaseline - Ice Cube


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

8/10 - I like Cube the rapper but prefer Cube the actor 

Archie Bunker


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8/10

Kanye West (As a producer)


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

8.5/10 - Not in Dre's league


Carol O Connor (the person since he basically started AfrAmer TV stars)


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

wwetna1 said:


> Carol O Connor (the person since he basically started AfrAmer TV stars)


7/10, he's ok, just don't really follow him 


MakaveliRCW said:


> The WWE Section





GeeFat™ said:


> 3/10.
> 
> I can count the good posters of that section with one hand.


I would actually say it's around 7/10 atm, it's a LOT better than it was a few months ago. There are still some dumbshits in that section, but overall I'd definitely say there's been some improvement.



Blogs Section


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> 7/10, he's ok, just don't really follow him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is around the time I became one of the mods of it  

Don't read the blogs that much, but there's been some dumb ones I've read and some good ones so 5/10

BreakTheWalls


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9 - seems like a really cool person 

Suns w/ Nash Q Joe Marion Amare


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10

Loved that team to death. Hate the fact that they broke that up. 

The Slam Dunk Contest last year


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

8/10 - good but less than what it was the year before

96 Bulls


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 One of the best teams of all time. 

Triple H in 1999


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

10/10.

Wrestlemania 17


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

20/10 - that event was perfect, plus it marked the death of WCW 

ECW One Night Stand I


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

9/10

Armageddon 2000


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

9/10 - Crazy main event (unheard of at that time..) six main eventers in the hiac. other matches.. not much. Benoit/Billy Gunn.. no

MnM Tag Team


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 I really liked that tag team. 

Jack Swagger/Christian feud


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

8/10 it worked to certain extent and solidified Swagger. But didn't do much for Christian. 

WWE Tag Team Champions MVP and Matt Hardy


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10 i was entertained by them as a tag team.

WM 22


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

7/10 very entertaining but too many gimmick matches.

Jericho/JBL feud


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

5/10 not a fan

Orton/HHH feud


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Before WM 25 - 10/10 the feud owned when all the mcmahon stuff was happening, HHH breaking into Orton's house etc. 
After WM 25 - 4/10 it's just been dragging on way too long now. Won't give it a total dud since Trips return after the punt was epic and I liked the LMS they had recently. 

John Cena in 2009


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9/10 - Only kn ock is his feud with Big Show 

The Hardy Boys Tag Team w/ Lita


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 I loved that tandom 

Ludacris's Theater of the mind album


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9.5/10 - nothing beats chicken and beer for me

400 Degrees - Juvenile


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 His best album 

The Carter 2 - Lil Wayne (Only Lil Wayne Album I like personally)


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9/10 I prefer his old work (The Block Is Hot)

Lil Boosie - Bad Azz CD


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I haven't nor plan listening to a Lil Boosie album so yeah can't rate, lol. 

The Score (Album) - The Fugees


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I know Boosie personally though as our mothers taught school together so I just accept his music

Never been a fan of theirs so N/A

Dr. Dre's Detox


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That's pretty cool. 

5/10 Just taking forever to finish this, and I know it will letdown, but small part of me does still want to hear it. 

Better Dayz (Album) 2Pac


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10 - love Pac

Eminem Show - CD


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8/10 Pretty solid album miles better than the album that came after that (Encore)

Child's Play 3


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

7/10 Chucky is awesome

Friday the 13th series


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

8/10


Grunge music.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

4/10 I just don't care for it.


Hulk Hogan's importance in Wrestling history.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10. if not for him Wrestling be a lot different.

Wrestlemania's importance.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

11/10


Fried Chicken


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

10/10

Doner Kebab


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Don't know who that is lol n/a

The homerun derby


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

5/10 - no fun without Bonds, Sosa, and those boys

My Caption This thread (self-pub FTW)


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

8/10 .. cool

Mafia Games


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I don't play em so n/a

Texas Hold em Poker


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

10/10

Samuel L Jackson


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 One of the best actors ever. 

Die Hard (The movie series as a whole)


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

8/10 loved the first, second was alright, third was brilliant and fourth was just below average

Beverly Hills Cop 1,2 and 3?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 were all pretty good. Interested to see how the last one is gonna go since it's rumored to be Eddie's last movie. 

John Morrison's Starship Pain


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

10/10 love the move

CM Punk's GTS


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9.5/10 I'm a fan of it, and always get a good reaction from the crowd when he attempts it

Maryse's DDT finisher.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

7/10

shelton benjamin's paydirt


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

7/10 It's solid enough finisher. 

Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10 i like him, but he could do better.

Metallica.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

6/10.

Ludacris


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 one of the best modern day rappers around

Crunk music.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

2/10

Pizza


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10

Rush Hour 3


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

5/10 not good

Bad Boys 1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

idk

The Simpsons episode, Homer vs The 18'th Amendment (Prohibition episode)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 I love a lot of the ep's just think the show just needs to be put to rest now. 

Rick James ep on The Chappelle Show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think there's any episode of Chappelle's Show that didn't make me burst out laughing when I watched it regularly so I'll go for 10 though my recollection of the whole episode isn't that great, except of course for that show's ever so infamous catchphrase.

Metallica (first 5 albums only)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

9.99/10

Hah. I'll just round. 10/10 pretty good albums. I like the first two the best.


Star Wars (1-6)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll give it a 10 because 3 to 6 are amazing. I know the first 2 weren't as well recieved but I don't remember so much about them. The last 4 deserve a 10. Star Wars is an amazing franchise.

Quentin Tarantino as a director


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

8/10 I dont give full 10 because his other movies sucked except the 3.

Coen Brothers as directors


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

10/10 I'm a fan of his style.

Edit: Together? meh... 6/10 I thought the directing in No Country For Old Men was awesome... but that's about it.

28 Days Later


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never seen it. 

Pulp Fiction


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

20/10

Robert De Niro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10 

Among the best actors of all time.

Jack Nicholson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - One of my all time favs.


Scarface


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

10/10 great movie

Godfather (as a whole)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

8 as a whole.

The Godfather is the greatest movie ever made. Godfather II and III aren't nearly as good. That's why the series gets the deducted score.

The Departed


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10 one of my favorite movies for the last couple of years

Casino


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10

It's one of Martin Scorcese's best films

Braveheart


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10. Haven't seen Braveheart in a long time, but it was easily one of the best movies of the 90's.


Waterworld


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah I just bought it about a month ago and saw it again, it's awesome. It's coming out on Blu Ray this year. Gonna pick it up.

I never saw Waterworld but it looks really bad so I'll give it a 1. It was nominated for 4 Golden Raspberry awards (which is the reverse of the Oscars, for shit films), Worst film, worst supporting actor, worst director, and worst actor. I can't say I'm rushed to see it.

Sin City


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10. Actually finally saw it for the first time like a week ago when I picked it up on Blu Ray, just one of those really popular movies that I never got around to seeing right away.

Switching up from movies to music. Tool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

8.5

Super awesome band, but I can think of several bands I'd rather listen to. You can see at least 10 of them in my userbar. Actually, need to place more in another one, I forgot some key ones, including them.

Ozzy (solo material)


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

9/10. No More Tears, Mr Crowley, Perry Mason, Crazy Train, Bark at the Moon, all awesome songs that Ozzy released as a solo, artist. Actually have gotten into some huge arguments with one of my friends over Solo Ozzy VS Sabbath Ozzy.

Metallica


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No argument. Solo Ozzy blows Sababth Ozzy out of the water. Ozzy hadn't found his voice in Black Sabbath. His vocals on solo blow Sabbath Ozzy out of the water, and for that matter so do the songs.

10/10 They're my second favourite band ever. I even love the work they did after the Black album, though obviously it's not as good. The only thing they did that I hate is St. Anger but they have too many classic songs to go against a 10. Just too many.

Iron Maiden


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

8/10 not a great fan of this types of music but I liked them when I heard them

Oblivion (game)


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

8/10 I do like playing it, but am not in love with it

Rate this video


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10 I knew it was gonna be a 10 as soon as I heard the opening music, I recognize the video. It's an old fav of mine. 

That Yakety Sax music can make ANYTHING funny. 

Rate this video


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9.9/10 - the narrator bugs me 

How about this one?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 :lmao 

John Madden.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10

Rate this video (like when you were a kid)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If I were rating it AS a kid I'd give it a 10 since I used to love that show when I had no idea what good tv was, back when I was like 8. ~_~

Now I'd give it a 0 but I won't lie, when I was a child I did love the show.

The Dark Knight


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

7/10 good movie 

Shrek (all 3 films)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

5/10 not my type of movie but it's not as bad as some animated films

The Watchmen movie


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

N/A haven't seen it yet

Will Farrell


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Do you have Blu Ray? That's the best way to see it. Watchmen is a complex story, unlike most superhero stories, which is partly why I like it so much. I don't know if reading the graphic novel would be better or worse for someone in order to enjoy the movie though. I love the graphic novel and the movie, it's very faithful to the source material, but some Watchmen fanatics hate it and some love it. I'm one of the ones who love it.

7.5. He's funny, but he's funny in that way that's also kind of annoying, where the material seems to be simplistic and typical to that of a sketch show.

Conan O'Brien


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nah just a DVD player. I'll prob end up seeing that movie in some kind of way though as it sounds good from what I've heard. 

8/10 He can be very funny, but he's kind of hit or miss with me for some reason. 

N64 (assuming you ever had that game system)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have had it. I'll give it a 10 out of 10 for it's time. I'm going to be fair to it and go by what they were capable of back then because obviously it's quite shit if you're comparing it to a PS3 or a 360.

PS3 (although you do have Blu Ray if you have a PS3 lol :argh


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah don't have a PS3 yet but will. Tho I'm still debating on which is better to get PS3 or XBox 360. I'll rate based on what I know about it and it sounds like a 9/10. I like the fact that u can still play PS2 games on it if u want to. 

Stone Cold's in ring skills overall.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Get the PS3, it's the better system. You can play Blu Ray movies on it (though granted it's worthless without a high def tv, that's how the picture improves. Though I don't think you can even run tv now without it being high def since they made that switch, if I recall) which you can't on 360, the controller to me has a much better flow in the way it controls the game you're playing, and God of War I and II are PS2 games, the best games ever made. And III is exclusively PS3 as well. 

You'll miss out on Gears by going with the PS3, but it's better to miss out on Gears of War than God of War. That series is so enthralling, if you haven't seen anything from III, I can link you to a demo of it if you'd like to see it. The amount of scope, both visually and in terms of size is mindblowing. It's worth seeing, trust me.

9/10 he's the best brawler of all time but there are still in ring performers on a level above him.

Triple H's in ring skills overall


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks 4 the info. Yeah had been leaning more toward a PS3 since by the sound of it, it does sound like the better of the two. 

9.5/10 one of the best in ring performers of all time imo. 

Scott Hall's mic skills.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9/10 -
HHH is the best overall mix of technical ability, brawling, selling, and power that WWE has had besides Taker

Batista's overall in ring skills


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

4/10 

He was awful for a few years, then he became mediocre. He's never been good.

Shawn Michael's in ring skills


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10 best all around main stream wrestler that there is, was, and ever will be

The Rock's in ring skills


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2/10, honestly. I couldn't stand watching his matches. He never impressed me, he couldn't even throw a punch properly, half of his moves looked like they were badly performed, he mutilated the Sharpshooter, and his only good match is a total carry job by Austin. He's everything people say about John Cena, only with Cena it's a lie.

Undertaker's in ring skills


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 imo THE greatest in ring performer that ever did it. 

Edit: That was at HBK for Taker 9/10 he didn't rly have any good matches in his first 5 years in WWE, but then really caught on fire in 1996-1997 and is a damn good in ring performer one of the best 

Kevin Nash's mic skills


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10 Nash has always had pretty good Mic Skills

Scott Steiner's Mic Skills


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Most 90's wrestlers were shit though, not his fault when all they booked him against were awful big men.

8/10 Very good mic worker, not in the top 10 or even a little beyond it, but around 15 or so. Clear delivery, enjoyable to listen to, funny, etc.

EDIT ~ That was for Nash. Steiner gets a 3. He's funny as HELL but he's fucking terrible, babbling and incoherent.

Kurt Angle's mic skills


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nash
9.5/10 That guy is the almost the best mic worker that TNA has minus a belligerent Steiner of course; Hell he said more in 5 minutes for MEM and Sting than the whole company did for almost a year

Angle 
That guy can be hit or miss as sometimes it seems like he is in another world especially now 

Randy Orton's mannerisms and expressions


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Most 90's wrestlers were shit though, not his fault when all they booked him against were awful big men.
> 
> 8/10 Very good mic worker, not in the top 10 or even a little beyond it, but around 15 or so. Clear delivery, enjoyable to listen to, funny, etc.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I know it wasn't Taker fault just was saying. Had it had better guys to work with who knows. 

10/10 Its's one of Orton's best qualities

Macho Man's in ring skills


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

10/10 Easily the best worker WWE had in 80's. Had great matches with variety of opponents 

Hogan's Mic skills


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

8/10, he could deliver well, but I couldn't listen to him regardless. 

Austin's mic skills


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10 - love him or hate him the Bastard promoted the Hell out of his matches and the company with his work better than anyone in the 80s.

Vince McMahon's mic work


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

8/10 Good. but he has a terrible voice.

Shane (MCMahon)'s bumping skills


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

9/10, better as a heel imo.

Rihanna's looks


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 she is cute. 

Smackdown so far in 2009.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

8/10 it's surprisingly good for a program with so many people I HATE. The few I do like are being allowed to do a tremendous job.

Raw in 2009 lol ~_____~


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

8/10 - They have been up (Orton/HHH) and down(Orton/anyone else), but the fact is that it is scary how much they are depending on HHH to make their show this year.

The time that he left, the writers seemed to stop giving a Fuck and the time he returned their interest peaked again. 

WWE Superstars (TV SHOW)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

8.5/10 It's been pretty good so far to me and I like what they are doing with it. 

ECW in 2009


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

9/10 - best wrestling show consistently this year period 

Nitro in 2000


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

1/10 Don't even need to say why it spoke for itself. 

TNA in 2009


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

6/10 - They have crossed the line from an alternative to a lite version of WWE 

HEAT on MTV


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I used to love watching Heat. *9/10*


*Dunkin' Donuts*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

N/R. Shockingly, never had it. Heard good things. (mainly from you, Chris)

Enter Shikari.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Dunkin Donuts are the shit btw (take the btw part however u want, lol)

N/A can't rate em  

Law and Order


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Seeing that it's the original you mean, 7/10. I enjoy all the shows, but SVU is my personal favorite.

Hayley Williams. (in terms of looks or musical talent, idc)


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Never heard of her. In terms of looks, 6/10.

Santino's comedy stylings


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

7/10 Sometimes it's really funny (you're not the batman).. sometimes it's awful

WWE Shows outside US


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

8/10 its good they have it outside US but it wont be live so it isnt always great

Quagmire


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10 he's the best side cartoon character ever created.

Peter Griffin


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

10/10 Hes a good character but not my favourite but I still give him 10 anyway

Futurama


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

8/10 It's good but shouldn't come back if the original voice actors don't come back for it.

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

N/A never heard of it

GTA Vice City


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

10/10. IMO, the best of the GTA Games

Thief: The Dark Project


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

N/R, never played.

DragonForce.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10 for what they are, which is a very repetitive band albeit a very good repetition.

Epica


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

8/10. I like them, just haven't heard enough yet. 

Blind Guardian.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Listen to more plz, Simone Simons is the best female singer in the world.

9.5/10 I guess, I really like them but not as much as all the other power metal bands I listen to. Well, I like them more than HammerFall, they're the power metal band I least like that I have listened to, but still.

Iced Earth


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

9/10. Can't go wrong w/them.

Any particular reason why you find yourself not listening to much HammerFall?

Iron Maiden w/Blaze Bailey.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

3/10 - Very forgettable though with a few good tunes.

Iron Maiden w/ Paul Di'Anno


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

8/10. I loved the fact that it was like Metal/Punk style. Good stuff.

Seinfeld.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

10/10 - greatest sitcom *EVER*

Mr. Show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> 9/10. Can't go wrong w/them.
> 
> Any particular reason why you find yourself not listening to much HammerFall?
> 
> Iron Maiden w/Blaze Bailey.


I just think their song quality is very, very low compared to Kamelot, Edguy, DragonForce and Blind Guardian. I'm not hating on them or anything but they don't excite me THAT much, I mean they're good, I listen to them, just not as often.

I haven't seen Mr. Show but David Cross gets an absolute 10/10 for stand up. A definitive 10/10 for that, that's what I can judge.

Lewis Black's stand up


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I just think their song quality is very, very low compared to Kamelot, Edguy, DragonForce and Blind Guardian. I'm not hating on them or anything but they don't excite me THAT much, I mean they're good, I listen to them, just not as often.
> 
> I haven't seen Mr. Show but David Cross gets an absolute 10/10 for stand up. A definitive 10/10 for that, that's what I can judge.
> 
> Lewis Black's stand up


I guess that's fair. HammerFall was like the first Power Metal band I actually got into, so I guess I have a soft spot for them.

10/10. Love him.

Seth Rogen.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

8.5/10 - His method of delivery sometimes rubs me the wrong way but when he's on, and he's on more often than not, he has some hilarious material. As far as MR. Show goes, you should really try to check out some episodes if you can find them on the net, youtube or whatever. Really hilarious stuff. David Cross + Bob Odenkirk = WIN.

Lamb Of God

Edit: 8.5/10 for Seth Rogen Good stuff but not as great as some people make him out to be.

Kevin James


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

7. I mean the guy makes me laugh, it's just that he's funny in that really basic way, his humour is very simple and I prefer extreme sarcasm, humour that really rips society a new asshole, more so than just jokes about food and sports. I do love it when he gets angry though.

Chris Rock


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 one of my favorite comedians ever. 

Chris Rock as an actor


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

9/10 on the strength of _Pootie Tang_ alone :side:

The Rock as an actor


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

6/10 Eh he's okay, but thats about it. Doom was horrible. 

Hogan as an actor


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

2/10 *cringes*

Rowdy Roddy Piper as an actor


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

1/10 from what i've seen

Edit- never saw him.
Cena as a Actor?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

2/10 from what i have seen

Fight Club


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

9/10

Eric Cartman and South Park in general


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10.

The last season of Family Guy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Family Guy will ALWAYS get a 10 from me. I can't give it anything less, that's just me.

The Killing Joke


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10.

Gladiator?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

8.5/10

Gary Oldman


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

7/10 - good, not great

Dwight Howard's last season


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 he had one hell of a year and is only gonna get better. 

The Knockouts division in 2008.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

6.5/10 started out RED HOT then lost steam during the 2nd half of the year.

TNA's tag division right now


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10

Last season's NFL Superbowl game between the Steelers/Cardinals.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

8.5/10 - great game hindered by some really dubious calls/non-calls, but sill really good.

This week's Mi Pi Sexy promo segment.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

What?

Farts


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> What?
> 
> Farts


0 out of 10

0 out of 10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well I guess I'll just make up something new then...

Deathmatch Wrestling.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

1.5/10 - not a fan

Ladder matches


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

10/10.

Love them, mostly done very well.

Steel Cage Matches (Keep the gimmick matches rolling~!)


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

10/10 - Love cage matches!

Last Man Standing


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

10/10 (love those ones too, haha)

Hell In A Cell.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

9/10 - Overrated by some on the whole, though there have been some classics. Generally they are good matches with on amazing spot. They are always entertaining though not always as godlike as some people make them out to be is what I'm saying.

Ultimate X


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

6/10 

A gimmick that is interesting, but it has resulted in more fail than success. Best one being Sabin vs Styles vs Petey from Final Resolution 05. The only real flawless one.

Tables Matches.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

9.2/10 - Essentially a No DQ match but with the added goodness of teasing the finish with potential table smashings with either reversals or the table being moved at the last second to create a "Oh Shit!" moment. Not only that but tables tend to soften the blow on a vicious power slam/bomb helping the victim to escape injury. Good shit. Changing gears...

Dream Theater's new album - _Black Clouds and Silver Linings_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

N/R, sadly I haven't heard it yet, aside from the hit that came off from it. Don't even remember that name. 

Nightwish Album: Once.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

N/A

Taco Bell


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

4/10

The stickiness of KRAZY GLUE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It seems to be a 10 from what I've heard but I can't speak from experience with it. 

The last thing you had to eat


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Torpedo sandwich 10/10

The Walls Of Jericho


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10

Edge's promo's in 2009


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

5/10 I guess, he's not the worst but he hasn't cut anything even remotely interesting in at least 2 years and he's the most overrated mic worker on the planet. He forces too much.

Dr. Pepper


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Dunno how you couldn't have liked his cutting edge promo with Mick or Cena or his 3 segments leading up to his Summerslam match in 08 but to each of their own. 

8/10 It's good but I like Coke and Pepsi better. 

Vince on the mic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

All I remember of him for the last few years is a neverending awful storyline with Vickie that I tried to tune out of my head every week. Maybe he did something decent with Foley but I don't remember it well.

Either way, the fact remains he's sucked for at least 2 years.

10

McDonalds


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

9/10 - Great, but not healthy..

Pepsi


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 

Kurt Angle in 2003


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

8/10 - Really good until the surgery

Eddie in 2004.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle in 2003 = best wrestler of all time

Eddie in 2004 = 9/10 I guess. He was always very great but never one of my absolute favourites.

Stone Cold in 1998


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

10/10 Finally stepped out of Bret's shadows and became the greatest star the wrestling has ever seen

John Cena in 2006


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll be fair and give him an 8. Yes, his performance was amazing but DAMN he was annoying back then. His push was too extreme back then. Thank god it's kinda tamed down to the level of a normal main eventer.

Edge in 2005


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Went from not liking him to respecting him with how good he was doing that year and the strides he made to get better.

Edit: 9.3/10 Edge was damn awesome in 2005 but 2006 was better for Edge. 

Taker in 2006


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

7/10 - He was good during the feud against Angle and Kennedy.. But damn it was awful to watch his program against Khali and Henry. Not to mention that he had like 1 match per month on tv.

Wrestlemania 22


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10. There really wasn't that much they could do with the card. but they made every match pretty interesting.

WM 17


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

10/10 Best Mania..

Triple H/ The Rock ladder match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't give any match with Rock in it any higher than 3/10 if I wanted to unless it's his match at WM 17, so 3/10. 

Triple H/Austin 3 Stages of Hell


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

10/10.

Jericho's Title run thus far.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Tag Titles?

9/10 - He's been on fire. But too good talent to waste on the midcard/tag teams

Ziggler's push


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10. I'm not a huge fan, but he's gone from a opener to being the second to last match on a ppv.

Evolution as a stable.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1/10 One of the most awful stables ever. Triple H at his WORST, Randy Orton and Batista also at their worst. Even Ric Flair couldn't save that stable.

Ari (pure) Gold


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

5/10. Who's that? 

Finlay vs Lashley feud 06


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

6/10 pretty simple feud but Finlay did a good job of making him look good. 

The spam section in WF.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> 5/10. Who's that?


You obviously don't know who he is with a rating like that. :argh:

10, love it.

Oreo cookies


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

10/10, they own.

Randy "The Great" Orton


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10 He's one of my favs so yeah. 

Saved by the bell.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

7/10 cause i was young and dumb minded!

Jeff Hardy winning the title at NoC.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

0.000000001/10. :no:

Slurpee's?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

10/10

30 Rock


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

7/10.

My ass.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Uh I'm not rating that, someone else can if they want.

Stuart Scott


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

7/10

Beavis and Butthead


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

8/10

Mad Men


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*7/10

Dying during a shoot out while robbing a bank.
*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

10/10 that's the way I wanna go!

Lady Gaga


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

6/10

your life


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

10/10

Eminem's Recovery Album


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*5/10


Elisha Cuthbert
*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

10/10

me


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*11/10


The guy on the corner selling newspapers named Phil.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

8/10, only cause I'm not too fond of the name Phil

Toy Story 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Looking at it from the perspective of being a kid's movie, I'd objectively have to give it 10/10. It's remarkably well done in every aspect. As an adult, I found it moderately entertaining, but not so entertaining that I think I'd see it again. Either way, the rating has been given.

The Wire


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

9/10. Major bonus points for it being from my home area.

My ass.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

2.1/10.

Kenny vs Spenny


----------



## nWo4life822 (Mar 31, 2005)

10/10 easy...hilarious show!

Home Alone 2: Lost in New York


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

7.5/10- I liked the 1st one more.

Futurama's new season


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

7/10 - Hard to say. But 7/10's a safe bet.

*Toy Story*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

2/10 doesnt intrest me in the slightest.

Devil's Rejects.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

1/10. Not a Fan

Kurt angles WWE Theme


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

6/10

Wade Barret's mic skills


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

10/10
bryan dainelsons mic skills? lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eh, 6/10. He's not that great but he's a lot better than you'd expect for somebody who the WWE hyped as having "no personality". How did WWE come up with that angle for HIM and not Joe Hennig? Now that's a guy who flat out sucks. Danielson is good enough to scrape by with the bare minimum on the mic and go no higher.

Alex Riley's mic skills


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

7.5/10

Drew McIntyre's current Entrance Music


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Geez, I didn't think anybody's standards for mic work could be higher than mine...

9/10 compared to most of the crap the WWE has as entrance music. It's a rare good song for them, and that's the absolute only thing that's good about Mcintyre, and it's not even really about him.

The level of annoyance that's caused by that deformity Jack Swagger has where he can't say anything properly.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Pyro™;8621747 said:


> Geez, I didn't think anybody's standards for mic work could be higher than mine...


 Don't get me wrong, he's solid on the mic and all, I just don't think his mic skills are anything to give over a 7.5 to.

Anyways, next....Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Jeff Hardy.lol. one of the few places me and pyro dont agree 8/10 

matt hardy?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ehhh, 6/10. I don't really like him all that much, but he's a pretty good worker and certainly less annoying than Jeff.

Today's Mainstream Rock.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> Don't get me wrong, he's solid on the mic and all, I just don't think his mic skills are anything to give over a 7.5 to.
> 
> Anyways, next....Jeff Hardy.


Meh, maybe you'll like him more as you see more of him. He's not even close to Ken Anderson or Chris Jericho or CM Punk, but I'd say he's easily about an 8.5 to 9 (and he's better than Barrett, for the record). And of course I'm talking about delivery alone, nothing to do with material, that's a whole nother subject alltogether.

3/10 for Matt. Poor.

EDIT ~ By mainstream Rock, do you mean Fall Out Boy or All American Rejects and crap like that? Because if so, absolute 0-10.

Drew Mcintyre's mic skills.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

3/10 he sounds like hes trying to deepin his voice.

Wade Barrett or Alex Riley?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

-Josh- said:


> Wade Barrett or Alex Riley?


:lmao Should've known you'd say something like that.....I'd say overall they're both about 7.5/10, with Wade slighty edging out Riley.

John Cena's promo Skills....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cena gets 9.5 for mic skills, he's got amazing delivery and charisma. Promo material is another matter. There are no such things as "promo skills", really. There's mic skills and then there's material. Triple H is the best mic worker ever and has cut maybe 3 good promos in his life.



-Josh- said:


> 3/10 he sounds like hes trying to deepin his voice.
> 
> Wade Barrett or Alex Riley?


Wrong thread for that question, lol, but Riley by a million miles. He's better than Barrett in every area concievable.

CM Punk's mic skills


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

9/10 For Punk's Mic Skills

Chris Jericho's Mic Skills

Oh, and yeah I meant bands like Fall Out Boy when I said Today's Mainstream Rock.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10. The best mic worker in the world other than Ken Anderson, who's the only person who'd score over an 11 right now on a 10 point system.

Edge's mic skills


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm, 8/10 overall. He's defintely not been the same in recent years, but he still always entertains me on the mic.

Vince Russo, as a Booker of course....


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

100/10 8*D

Next: Pornstars


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

Actually, when it comes down to it, I can honestly say as a heterosexual male that porn stars and porn in general just don't do anything for me. But i'll give it a 2/10 overall, just because some of the *ahem* "techniques" i've seen in porn really give me teh chuckelz.

Anyways, the next one just came randomly off the top of my head-The Beach Boys.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

3. Hardly know anything about them, know they had some good songs.

Pizza.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

5. 
Erm - Squirrel Monkeys.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7.

Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

10/10 - it's only the best sort of ice cream out there.

Robert Pattinson's eyebrows?


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

5/10
cucumber


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

2/10, never paid much attention

Black cars?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Feels like an eternity since I saw this thread bumped. Anyways, 7 for black cars.

3D in general.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

0/10. I can't stand any form of technology that forces me to wear glasses to view it correctly. Unfortunately, since most movies are in 3d now, I don't have a choice.

Breaking Bad...which, as I type, I am watching the 3'rd season, finally. Almost 10 minutes through the first episode.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

7/10

Porn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not to sound gay, but I have to give it 0. It goes against my Christian beliefs. :$ 

I mean, visually it's a 10, it's just wrong. LOL.

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon fued


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Not to sound gay, but I have to give it 0. It goes against my Christian beliefs. :$
> 
> I mean, visually it's a 10, it's just wrong. LOL.
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon fued



:lmao man i feel bad for you 

10/10

mankind


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

8/10

This video.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

11/10

miz's AWWWWWEEEESOOOOOMMEEEE catchline


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

5/10- It's ahight.

Puro wrestling.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

6/10 
i can watch and enjoy some of it, but it usually depends on the wrestler and if it gets a little too long i'm out. 


Matt Hardy's youtube videos!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> :lmao man i feel bad for you
> 
> 10/10


Not as much as I do.

0/10

Stone Cold vs Vince McMahon fued


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

10/10

Stacey kieblers ass


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

6/10

Torrie Wilson's ass (At her peak of hotness)


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

10/10 :yum:

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

> Porn.





Pyro™ said:


> Not to sound gay, but I have to give it 0. It goes against my Christian beliefs. :$
> 
> I mean, visually it's a 10, it's just wrong. LOL.


I'm christian too , but I <3 porn and watch it all the time! The whole strict "You can't do anything!" deal I view as more of a catholic/evangelical thing

The way I see it , the 10 commandments are the 10 commandments , and ain't one of them says "Thall shall not fap to pr0n." , whoever decided they could twist each commandment to also mean 26 other things as well as what they really say can GTFO

As for continuing this topic and rating Red dead redemption... I really can't cause I haven't played it , so people just keep in mind the video game "Red Dead Redemption" is still technically next in line


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

9/10

Miley cyrus


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

5/10

My avatar


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

8/10 I guess

These fancy running shoes I want to buy :


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

10/10 for they are my shoes

needles


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

10/10- I'm not Heroine addict or Tattoo freak but the pain and fear people feel from needles fascinates me.


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

Titties!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

0/10, because most likely we're talking about yours.

honey mustard & onion pretzel pieces


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

HAHAHA

Oh those pretzels ummm 6/10- Not bad at all but I'm not a big pretzel eater.

History Channel


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

Rawlin67 said:


> 0/10, because most likely we're talking about yours.
> 
> honey mustard & onion pretzel pieces


Only someone as homophobic as you could reply like that.


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Oh those pretzels ummm 6/10- Not bad at all but I'm not a big pretzel eater.
> 
> History Channel


8/10

Arnold Schwarzenneger


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

10/10 , for being a historic icon & for being one of the absolute top people to immitate for fun

Hmmmmmmmmmmm................

Justin Beiber


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

0/10 just for him being him.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Peter North LOL. Don't hate, he's a bigger Canadian hero and icon than Bret Hart and Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

wretlingfan203 said:


> Only someone as homophobic as you could reply like that.


lolwut. 

do you even understand what homophobia is, because it doesn't fit at all. i think you want "only someone as homosexual as you could reply like that." that actually fits. but me being biased against gays would have nothing to do with assuming the tits in question were yours. 

wow, you don't even understand meanings of simple words. what concepts CAN you actually grasp?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

7/10

Maryse


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

0/10. She's useless as a wrestler, a mic worker, a character, and a manager. The only worthwhile thing about her is her appearance, but that's useless as far as the quality of her as a talent goes. She literally has no strong points.

The Angry Video Game Nerd


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

9/10- Their aggravated 12 year old assaults on their video game controllers and screaming fits are epically funny.

Davey Richards


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

6/10

Carlito


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

6/10

Water


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

10/10 It's good for you and it's delicious.

The Office (US Comedy with Steve Carell)


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

10/10

Wade Barrett


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

8/10

The Condemned (Film with Steve Austin)


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

2/10

Catholicism


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

0/10

New England Patriots decision to trade Randy Moss


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

10/10, fuck the Patriots. 

goblets


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

2/10.

WWE.com


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

5/10.

Kane


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

8/10

Laura Nyro


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Don't know her but nobody replying with a rating so the thread must go on.

MLB playoffs 2010 so far


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

10/10 Can't get much better than a no-hitter.

CHIKARA's Eye to Eye show from last month.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

5/10

velvet sky


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Yeah I don't get Chikara. I'm a fan of Mike Quake and a few other regular technicians there but don't care for the Colony and a lot of it for the most part. The heavyweight masked wrestlers are interesting characters though.

7/10 for Velvet Sky I'd bang her but she's not my fantasy woman or anything and the pictures she does for TNA.com usually are overrated in the womans section here.

Your anticipation for Seth Rollins debut in FCW as well as WWE main roster. Rate it out of 10.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

7/10 as his name sucks

Kelly kelly


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

9/10

Layla


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

10/10... that ass :yum:

the great khali.... LAWLS


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

3/10

David Otunga


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

3/10- And that's being generous.

Mountain Dew


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

10/10

I LOVE THAT

scott steiner


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I would've put 0/10

But this turned it into 10/10







"Dashing" Cody Rhodes


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

10.10 

who doesnt wanna be dashing

shaving your legs


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

3/10, very unmasculine but it can be necessary for some people. 

Bringing boots to a party because of the amount of clunge there is going to be.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

2/10

Tarvers Bandana


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

7/10

Chicago style hot dogs


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

10/10 DELICOUS

RC cars


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

2/10, dats dat lame shit.

JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

> JESUS CHRIST.


∞/10! 

Um.... how bout Pizza Hut?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

8/10. thought i prefer papa johns

The chances iyo of Riddler bieng in batman 3


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

0/10 for JoshTM the poster

The amount of pain of being kicked in the crotch.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

10/10

the chance iyo of riddler being in batman 3


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

8/10. the big three is Joker, Two Face, Riddler. it just makes sense really for his last one to have the last big mainstream villain. unless you wanna count Catwoman, but if she's involved, i doubt she'll be a full-fledged villain. 

SATAN


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

10/10 Dude's a total badass mastermind. Plus he has a sweet beard and probably carries a pimp cane in his human form. He'll totally fuck you over if you deal with him no matter what the stories tell you. Second most badass wizard ever.

NFL Network


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10 I watch it every day during the NFL season. 

Energy drinks


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

that really depends on the drink. but i guess, overall, my opinion on energy drinks in general would be around a 7.


J-WOWWS BOOBIES


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jury's still out totally but I'll go 8/10 right now. I still wonder about the nipples. Nipples are a big deal. Her tits aren't perfect, but they're pretty spectacular.

Justice League of America


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

10/10 flash for the win

Marvel comics


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> 10/10 flash for the win
> 
> Marvel comics


10/10
X-Men , Spideman , Captain America , Hulk , Ironman etc etc
they got that shit right




this band:
http://www.myspace.com/hoursnc


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

7/10

Your anticipation from 1-10 for the MLB NLCS/ALCS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> 7/10
> 
> Your anticipation from 1-10 for the MLB NLCS/ALCS.


8/10

Anticipation for the NBA season to start


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

0/10. I don't have any interest in sports.

This weeks Raw.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

7.5/10 a solid show. i think i might have given it an 8 had my Zack Ryder mark-ness come into play.

"THEY"


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

8/10 I'm excited to see Cena's discomfort at being in Nexus. I lol every time I see his face. 

I can't wait to play COD: Black Ops


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

6/10.. 

hankerchiefs


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10 come in handy when you have a cold

pizza.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

10/10

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9/10

_Inception_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

3/10. Hated it.

Goodfellas


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

^^Crazy 

10/10

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, maybe I am crazy but that movie sucks diarrhea out of a buffalo's anus. It's nonsensical, impossible to figure out and it's not entertaining.

I can't rate her, never seen anything of her so I'll just pass and let you rate her 10/10. 

The Wire


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

3/10

The Big Lebowski


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

11/10 Friggin' awesome movie.

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

10/10 for childhood, memeticness, and for having James Arnold Taylor in the movie.

Now I need something controversial ... ooh, I know. ERIC BISCHOFF


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

5/10, hes great, but his TNA run, ruined him

Rocky horror picture show


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

10/10, love that crazy shizz. Plus Tim Curry = WIN

Pokemon (Video Games)


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

10/10


Samuel l jackson


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

10 out of MUTHAFUCKIN 10.

Gene Hunt


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

6/10

big bang theory


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

9/10

Steve Buscemi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

9/10. Everything I've seen him in is amazing but I haven't seen him in much. He's perfect on Boardwalk Empire though, which is probably the best show on tv at the moment. I'm sad to say that it's currently a shitload better than Dexter, which is my favourite show on tv. It has not had a strong 5'th season at all.

Back To The Future


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10 All great movies. Perfect slices of Americana.

_Glee_


----------



## glenny88 (Jul 26, 2006)

8/10
Really didn't think I would like Glee, but when I started watching I was hooked 

Community


----------



## civilwhat (Nov 3, 2010)

9/10

The Wages of Fear


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

7/10

Legend of 1900


----------



## ray_trace (Jun 26, 2007)

10/10

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

10/10 (just amazing)

Woody Allen


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

7/10 Early stuff was good, but, now, he's a relic of once-great film making.

Baseball


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

8/10

Soda


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9/10 Depends what type, though...

Pepsi


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

10/10

Two And a Half Men


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

6 or 7/0

House


----------



## Greek_Tornado (Oct 5, 2008)

8/10 

Probably the best hospital-doctor stuff series ever.

Inception


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Greek_Tornado said:


> 8/10
> 
> Probably the best hospital-doctor stuff series ever.
> 
> Inception


10/10

Facebook


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

5/10

Field Of Dreams


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

0/10 - dont know what it is.

Chuck


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

ThunderAngel said:


> 0/10 - dont know what it is.
> 
> Chuck


Don't know _Field of Dreams_?!? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097351/

N/A out of 10

Never seen one episode.

_The Big Bang Theory_


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

6/10

Country Music


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

5/10

Bill Fucking Murray


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

6/10

Pancakes


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

9/10

How bad you want to fuck Bar Refaeli.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

9/10

Batista


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

6/10

Dane Cook


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry I don't know him, so 5/10.

Kaval


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Useful 6.5/10

Maria Kanellis


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

9.5/10

MMA





StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Don't know _Field of Dreams_?!? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097351/
> 
> N/A out of 10
> 
> ...


Yes I have seen it. I remember now! 8/10 - solid film


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

8/10

The Miz winning the WWE Championship.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10

Son of a bitch, though. That's the one I was going to use, lol. Oh well, I'll have to think of something else.

The King of The Ring tournament being won by Alberto Del Rio


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

4/10 He doesn't need it.

Ezekiel Jackson


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

7/10

Bernie Mac


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

8/10 Very funny guy. Gone too soon.

_Tropic Thunder_


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

7/10 Awesome satire. Stiller is comedy gold.

Jim Jarmusch


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Enslaved: Odyssey To The West 9/10
Fallout: New Vegas 6/10 just not enjoying it as much as FO3 
Assassins Creed: Brotherhood 9/10 Class!

Kele Okereke: The Boxer 8/10 some really good songs, one or two filler.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Forgot to post one of his own.

Gran Turismo 5


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

8/10 Perfect in every way, but I prefer more games about fun rather than simulation

Final Fantasy xiii


----------



## Kapik1337 (Oct 23, 2010)

8/10

Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

What?


Otungas Shorts.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

1/10 fpalm

The Miz


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

6/10

TNA at the moment.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

7/10 I enjoy it, tbh.

The Black Adder


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

6.5/10
Eminem


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

10/10

That Beth Phoenix/Katie Lea Ladder Match


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

3/10 - a well worked ladder match, with some cool spots.

Cheese toast!


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

9/10

Teddy Long's Holla Dance


----------



## Wünsch (May 16, 2012)

2/10 Well its a little bit dance:agree:

The First World War


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

Wünsch said:


> 2/10 Well its a little bit dance:agree:
> 
> The First World War


5.5/10 - Mediocre, not as br00tal as WW II

Hulk Hogan


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

7/10 because of his overinflated ego.

A C5 Corvette


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

8/10 would kill to drive one.

Tonight's Smackdown.


----------



## Klemencas (May 23, 2012)

7/0
Rammstein (Band from Germany)


----------



## Straight Awesome (May 23, 2012)

8/10, solid stuff really.

John Laurinaitis' Booker T impression.


----------



## predator60 (Mar 15, 2011)

6/10 - It cracked me up!

Rated-R's signature.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

3/10
Raw rite nawwwww


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

4/10

Public Enemy's Chuck D


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

5/10 

Dsve Meltzer ratings


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Agree with the most/10

wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:troll / 10

Random picture thread


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

7/10. More gifs and more skin, less cute animals

Post Mania Crowd NJ?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

0/10, shite

Strawberries


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

8/10

Ugg Boots aka a white girl's best friend


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

8/10 if in your own home during winter 1/10 if wearing in public

wearing football socks on dem cold winter nights


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

what. 2/10

Mark Henry's retirement promo


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

9/10

Butter Pecan ice cream


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Edit: 6/10

Actually missed it but from the clips it looked like 8/10

Scarlett Johanssons body


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

4/10 not even in my top 1000 bodies :hart

Samsung Galaxy 4


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

6/10

Wyatt Family debut


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

7/10


Curtis Axel's entrance music.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

6.5/10 nice tribute to his old man but not one of my fave's

The themes Jeff Hardy's wrote himself i.e modest/another me/similar creatures/resurrected


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

6/10 _Another me_ is decent, everything else is just meh

Linkin Park


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Hybrid Theory Linkin Park 8.5/10 Chilled out Linkin Park 3.5/10

Beastie Boys


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

8/10 Great rappers.

Jimmy Stewart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

2/10


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No opinion/10

Nicki Minaj


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks: 8.5/10
Music: 6/10 (I've only heard one of her songs, _Superbass_)

Avengers: Infinity War (the movie and the comic)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10 for the movie. I didn't read the comic.

Hitman 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Haven't played it.


Kairi Sane


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10

Firewall Dragon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragons are groovy. 10/10

Doctor Strange


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10

How about Stardust Dragon?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10. Definitely iconic for it's era but my interest in Yugioh lowered when Synchros and xyz's came about. I finally quit after Links were introduced.


Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

9/10.

Almost perfect game. Had so much hours of fun with it. I find it hard calling anything/anyone 10/10 though, unless..

Anna Kendrick.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia said:


> 8/10. Definitely iconic for it's era but my interest in Yugioh lowered when Synchros and xyz's came about. I finally quit after Links were introduced.


I thought Synchro, Xyz and Pendulum cards were confusing as fuck to play with (at the time) but then Links recently came out and I was like :What?

No defense points? :sodone

An extra monster zone? :sodone

The weird link rules? :sodone



The Fourth Wall said:


> 9/10.
> 
> Almost perfect game. Had so much hours of fun with it. I find it hard calling anything/anyone 10/10 though, unless..
> 
> Anna Kendrick.


10/10

Pokemon Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

7/10. Fun for nostalgia but missing important features and connectability with other games.



The Nintendo Wii Console




Liger Zero said:


> I thought Synchro, Xyz and Pendulum cards were confusing as fuck to play with (at the time) but then Links recently came out and I was like :What?
> 
> No defense points? :sodone
> 
> ...


I forgot about Pendulums, I hated playing against them. :lol I stopping playing in 2016 and that last year I was playing online and I was drawn to decks that didn't require much extra deck usage so I really liked Kozmos and Barrier Stun. I used to post on Pojo and visit there for Yugioh news but the interest is just not there anymore. :shrug I still have a lot of my old cards though and my GOAT Gravekeeper deck.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

4/10.

It can be fun with dumb family members and friends, but as a console it pretty much sucked and the graphics were terrible.

Nintendo Switch.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8/10

The Abominable Dr. Phibes :mark


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*?/10. I've never seen it.

This song:




*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

7/10

GOAT Magik :mark


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm gonna give her an 8/10 just because she looks like a norse goddess in that pic. I also give this thread a 10/10 because I don't get ninja'd here. :bs:

Poetry.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10, yo. Emily Dickinson up in here, dweebs!

Rumiko Takahashi


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10!!!!

Kobe Bryant :kobe10


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has some awesome smileys, so I'll give him like an 8/10. :kobe3

Netflix's Punisher.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8

Clea










Phantom is judging you. :fact


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10 - Dat body....Dat thickness :banderas

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

7-10

Bananas in Pajamas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

5/10

Tom and Jerry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10

Amélie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10

The Muppets :mark


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

10

Candice Michelle


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

9/10

This drawing of young Tony Danza:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10


Becky Lynch's wrestling ability


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not a crazy mark, so 8/10. No Wrestler is perfect, and there is better than her on the rosters. She's really good though. There's a reason she's my favourite Woman on the roster.

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10. Ridicilously fun but loses two points for having broken shit they never patched. 


Sonya Deville's looks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Adorable/10.

If I had to rate realistically, I'd say 7/10. She's not crazy supermodel hot, there's a lot of better looking Women on the roster. However, that's not the appeal of her. She's charming, looks great without make-up, and is someone I'd actually date in real life. I wish she kept her hair down more often.

Mandy Rose's looks


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10 and I'm not even a blonde lover. 


Peyton Royce's wrestling ability :beckylol




The Fourth Wall said:


> I wish she kept her hair down more often.


Well her catchphrase is ''put your hair up and square up'' so I guess WWE INSIST that she has to have her hair up at all times and she only had one match on the main roster where she didn't have it up. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

3/10. :side:

Don't tell Mordy.

Billie Kay's wrestling ability.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

He never checks this thread so I think it's okay. :side:


2/10


Skyrim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8/10

Françoise Hardy


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

8, if she was 50 years younger I defo WOOD.

Red Dead Redemption 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Haven't played it yet. Sorry.

Excitable Boy (album)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10. Masterpiece.

Deadpool :lauren


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10

Xena (Warrior Princess)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8/10

Sailor Mercury


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Umm 10/10 just based on the fact I saw a hot cosplay of it on Twitter. I would send you it Phantom but it's probably not to your tastes. :lmao



Fish and chips


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

3/10

Angelina Love and Velvet Sky - The Beautiful People


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

6 (Sorry.)

A Wizard of Earthsea by Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10. Check it out.

Doctor Strange (2016)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

5/10 haven't seen it, so heres a neutral score


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8/10

The Mortal Kombat Franchise


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

9/10 (90's)
7.5/10 (Now)

Impact Wrestling?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10 :mark: :dance










EDIT - 0

Erron Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

7.5










EDIT:

8

The LEGO Movie


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

5

Mexican food


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10 :homer

The Twilight Zone (original)

PIC COMING SOON!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Err....1 (Haven't seen it tbf but I'll be generous)

Obi Wan Kenobi(Ewan McGregor)?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

StylesClash90 said:


> Err....1 (Haven't seen it tbf but I'll be generous)













Obi-Wan... 5 of ten (solid mid-range)


Twilight Zone (1985 series) Now you can say 1...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> Obi-Wan... 5 of ten (solid mid-range)
> 
> 
> Twilight Zone (1985 series) Now you can say 1...


I said I haven't seen it:quite

LOTR?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You also said you were being generous...

10/10

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

10/10 I have his entire discography.


The Cranberries.


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

10/10 of course!

Wet dust bunnies.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> 7.5


You better own a PS4 by the time MK 11 comes out so I can kick your ass with Erron Black.

0 

Kevin Owens beating Daniel Bryan for the WWE title at WrestleMania


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I do own one, but I usually buy Xbox for fighters. Most of my buddies are Xboxers.

9/10

The Beatles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8/10

Don't quote me.

Hugo, Man of a Thousand Faces


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1/10

Nintendo Wii U


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

4/10

205 Live


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

0/10 Do not care at ALL about an irrelevant show for Cruiserweights.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

7/10

Mayu Iwatani losing her championship.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Who?/10.

Maryse's HOF Dress?*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10 

My signature


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

7/10

The NCAA Men's basketball tournament


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:confused/10

Brienne of Tarth, the GOAT GOT character?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10

The IIconics


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brienne isn't even top 10.

0/10

GOT's stupid finale where they threw away R+L=J and just made Bran king because his story is interesting or something...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong. 










Ugh. I... I don't even know... the Girl would say 0, but I will say...

4

The adorable sweater Thanos wears in Endgame.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion, Tywin, Jaime, Sandor, Stannis, Sam, Cersei, Davos, Olenna, Arya, Jon, Ned, Robert, Varys, Bronn, Lord Commander Mormont, Barristan, Oberyn, Melisandre, Tormund.....I mean that's 19 right there. 

10/10

The final hour of Endgame


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cersei isn't on that list... :lauren

Top 5:

Brienne
Tyrion 
Cersei
Melisandre
Jaime 

42/10. Non-stop marking out.

Cassie Cage in MK11.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

She is, I just forgot to put her because I was thinking about some lesser known characters. 

I'm surprised your list isn't all fucking women. 

EDIT - Oh shit, I forgot about Olenna Tyrell too. That's 20. I love me some Queen of Thorns. That bitch don't give a fuuuuuck.

3/10. Her personality and voice acting absolutely suck compared to the last game, so do her fatalities, and I don't really play her so I can't speak to her gameplay but when I used her in story, she wasn't that easy to learn, although I wasn't really trying that hard, so I'll use that as a caveat. She's very boring in this game.

Erron S Tier Black in MK 11


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

> GOT's stupid finale where they threw away R+L=J and just made Bran king because his story is interesting or something...


0/10

EDIT

Was on the wrong page. Not aware. Can't rate.

Breaking Bad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll rate Erron for you. 10/10.

I'm gonna get so much heat for this, but 4/10, maybe 5/10. I was not a Breaking Bad fan, I found it pretty boring for most of its run. The only episode I really loved was the Fly episode. I loved certain moments, like when Hank has to watch Walter blackmail him on tape, but in general, the series just didn't land with me like it did for so many people, and Walts entire family except for Hank annoyed me almost to the point of insanity. 

This brutality in Mortal Kombat 11


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

0/10

stupid as fuck. 

Days Gone


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Never played it.

X-Men Legends


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

42/10

Christopher Lee as the titular character in Rasputin the Mad Monk?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't know.

The TV show 'Friends'


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

3/10

The Shape of Water... starring Sally Hawkins!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

42/10

Poti Iwatani


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

10/10

This Fox commercial from 1995


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

9/10

Popular Character Actress Barbara Feldon


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

5, never in anything that appealed to me :shrug

The god Dionysus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

7/10

The wit of Oscar Wilde

OR

The wit of Kanako Urai


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Sure, 10/10.

The Mountain Dew Baja Blast


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10

Mothra... the monster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

42/10

This mustache:


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

11/10 This Flower ( lol)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

7

Charlie the Funland Robot


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

6¼

Sayuri Nanba as Harley Quinn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10. She looks adorable.

The Mayu Iwatani Death of the Day


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ewww, wrestling. 0/10

The latest Ghost of Tsushima trailer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oooh! I wanna play that right now! 10/10

The Samurai Films of Akira Kurosawa 

OR

Afro Samurai


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10

Floor Jansen & Simone Simons singing together...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Phantom said:


> Oooh! I wanna play that right now! 10/10


Damn right you do. I can't even tell you how ludicrously excited I am for this game.

14 million, 9 hundred thousand and 16 out of 10.

Batman The Animated Series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

42/10

Billie Eilish, the New Patron Saint of Teen Angst


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm, we'll see how she holds up with her second album but 7/10 for now.

Margot Robbie eating Hot Ones...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't have time to watch it right now, but I'll give it a generous 10/10. Those videos are usually a hoot. Plus, Harley is always a boon in my book.

The Carolina Reaper










(The Three Best Things The Carolinas Have Produced: Mary Elizabeth Winstead, Phantom, and the Reaper.)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom, MEW also shows up near the end of the video to eat some hot ones with Margot. Watch it.

Haven't tried it but we'll trust the Phantom...10/10

Ariana Grande, Billie Eilish's biggest nemesis...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, that's less controversial... 

7-ish? I understand why she's popular.

(I'll watch the epic MEW/Margot crossover tonight.)

Milicent Patrick, Mother of Monsters


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

8

Alex Grey's art...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

9/10

Yayoi Kusama


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10

Yoko Taro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8/10

Shigeru Mizuki


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10

Junji Ito's art


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10

"Ghastly" Graham Ingels

(One of my two comic GOATs as a kid.)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10

MEW in Death Proof


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lesser MEW is still MEW.

8/10

Robbie Quinn


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

8/10 She's alright I guess. For a Neighbours actor...

Stegosaurus.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10

Final Fantasy V


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All dinosaurs get 10/10 or higher. That is the law. 

9/10

Novelty Droopy Eye Glasses (also known as my favorite thing in the multiverse)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky Mario Kart style...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

9/10

Kurt Angle's Mad Guitar Skills

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240690869335801856


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

5/10

Marvel's New New Warriors


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

6/10. Not really feeling it. Could be cute, though.

The Aurora Phantom of the Opera Model Kit, my one true love.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10

REmake 3 Jill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10

Non-MEW Ramona Flowers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"Non-MEW Ramona Flowers"

That's impossible Ramona Flowers cannot be any other than MEW, so 10/10

Audrey II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10

Holy Shida


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10 she is no Mayu let alone Asuka

Speaking of which...Mayu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D's not a soldier in the Shida Respect Army... 😿

42/10. Best o' the best. The girl with the indomitable neck. 

Harley Quinn Drawing a Penis on Superman's Shirt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10

The Toxic Avenger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10

Nadja from the What We Do in the Shadows TV series, my new favorite character. 

*














*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10

Queen Bavmorda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8/10

France Gall, my other French lady.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10

Gizmo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Legitimate icon France Gall... a 7?

BANISHED!

(Next!)

42/10 

Monster Energy Drinks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well I have no idea who she is Phantom, you need to better introduce your faves  

Hmmm...not really a fan but they are good enough for Kojima to put them in Death Stranding so a 7/10.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

100000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10

Stupid Sexy Invisible Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10

Speaking of which...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

9/10. It's not my Invisible Man, but it's an exceptional thriller. 

This tiny MEW toy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

10/10 it is MEW of course

AZA eating Hot Ones...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

11/10

Lady


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

10/10

Jafar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10

The Art of Conversation by René Magritte


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

8/10 pretty picture 

Deinonychus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

11/10

This version of the Lupin III theme:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

(I gotta listen to _jazz?_ Oh god...)

7/10 I liked the drummer but who mixed this? Lars Ulrich? The bass was totally buried! That guy should be pissed.

The Loch Ness Monster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We will not diminish jazz here!

42/10

Carnotaurus


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10

GOAT Scarlett in Eight Legged Freaks...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Edit: 6/10 haven't seen that movie since 2003 so hard to remember her performance but I'm willing to bet she mumbled a lot?

I have 2 Carnotaurs atm in Jurassic World: Evolution, they consistently break out of their enclosure and eat my guests. They are more trouble than they're worth. 10/10 as a fan, 0/10 as an owner

Ankylosaurus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That beautiful bastard gets a 42/10.

Archaeopteryx


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

N/A Birds freak me out. That's why raptors totally didn't have feathers. Nope no feathers at all on them.

Brontosaurus (having proudly regained it's status as a legitmate dinosaur, welcome back Brontosaurus!)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good God! Another 42/10!

This:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

42/10

Actress Hikaru Shida, star of Three Count.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10

REmake 3 Jill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

42/10

Froppy, the weird anime frog lady I dig.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

7/10

Gotham High


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I want to pretend that isn't my bag... but it's my bag.

8/10

Lon Chaney as the Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10

Queen Ravenna, the fairest of them all (aka the only good thing about those two movies)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

7/10


Vera-Ellen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10

Leslie "The GOAT" Caron


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10

Louise Brooks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

42/10

Virginia O'Brien


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> 9/10
> 
> Queen Ravenna, the fairest of them all (aka the only good thing about those two movies)
> 
> View attachment 84670


Queen Ravenna is a 50/10.

I can suspend my disbelief on some things, but Kristen Stewart fairer than Charlize Theron? Nope. And Queen Ravenna should've went over too.

*___*
7.5/10


Exposé


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Judas Effect said:


> Queen Ravenna is a 50/10.
> 
> I can suspend my disbelief on some things, but Kristen Stewart fairer than Charlize Theron? Nope. And Queen Ravenna should've went over too.


Ah, a person of culture I see. Totally agreed, Queen Ravenna should have won and they should also do a prequel movie of her story with her as the lead to complete the trilogy.

Resident Evil 3 Remake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi! I've decided to take a break from praising old, dumb, obscure things you've never heard of (and MEW) to tell you that Charlize Theron is a damn boss in those movies.

8.5

This amazingly awkward panel:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

All hail Queen Ravenna!










9/10

Miss Anthropocene album by Grimes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8?

My favorite Poe film:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We have not seen this "entity", but we'll give it a 9/10 because it pleases The Phantom.

Noroi: The Curse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8/10

Joker, the dancing clown movie everyone loves.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The lowest score I've ever given anything:

7/10

Elsa and Anna:


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

9/10 Sibling friendships are the sweetest

This masterpiece


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

42/10, best of the best.

Top Five Batman Movies:

Returns
'89
'66
Birds of Prey
Mask of the Phantasm 

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

A truly fantastic top five. Glad you love Returns as much as me









But as someone who is a fan of Gene, I gotta give it 9/10

My girl Jubilee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

42/10

My girl Magik


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

10/10 specially JOY as Magik










MEW as Ramona Flowers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

42/10, the patron saint of bubblegum punk hipness.

John Astin as Gomez Addams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

42/10

This 1950s Goth/My New Favorite Person


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10, what is her name?

Dark TAY


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1950s Goth.

She's some witchy woman who was photographed by Weegee in Greenwich Village. 

Maybe I should try to find her during the apocalypse...

9/10


Siouxsie Sioux, a goth with a name.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Absolute 10/10

This song by the hero herself


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10

Violet from Friday the 13th Part V: A New Beginning.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Deserved a better death scene. 7/10

Friday the 13th (2009)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oops. I was in the wrong thread! Phoolish Phantom!

Fixed!

6/10

These two:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yikes, today is not my day...

Don't rate this post.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

0

Faye Dunaway as Selena in Supergirl (1984)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

9/10


The special effects in Birdemic 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10

The effects in The H-Man:


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

10/10


Jean-Claude Van Damme's original Predator costume


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8/10

Sigourney Weaver in general


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

6/10

Raquel Welch in general


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

9/10

Rokurokubi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

6/10

This intro for Showtime at the Apollo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

11/10

Heathers, the greatest teen movie of all time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10

Courtney from Jawbreaker AKA the best mean girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

9/10

Abby, the mean girl from Gidget Goes Hawaiian


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10 as she appears to be redeemed, mean girls shouldn't be.

Taylor Vaungh from She's All That, a mean girl that stuck to her guns and actually won in the end as far as what mattered to her goes.










Non redeemed mean girls = best mean girls.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

9/10

Kumi Mizuno, Queen of Japanese Monster Movies.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

50/10

Dr. Harley Quinn's talk show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

An unexpected rating... but a welcome one.

10/10

David Lynch's hair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10

2020

(Go wild.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Spirit (2008)/The Mummy (2017)

Ann-Margret's dancing


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

7.5/10

The Gummi Bears Theme Song


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

1/10

Dre Dre calafornia love with 2pac​


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

5/10 

The last MMA fight you watched


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10.

I don't watch MMA.

Harpo Marx


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

1/10

this photo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1/10

Halloween


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1/10

Super Smash Bros Ultimate Menu Song


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1/10

Uma Thurman as Poison Ivy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10

JOY as Illyana Rasputin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1/10

Suspiria (2018)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10

Pinhead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1

Charlotte Flair


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mickie James


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

5/10 just to be safe


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

10/10 for Mickie Jsmes
7/10 for the post above

Wilkins Coffee Commercials


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

6/10 where has this corporate gangster-ism been my entire life?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1/10. I dislike all burgers.

The NBA


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

6/10
Summer olympics


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

6/10

Today's era of The Simpsons


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I'll give it 7/10... but I think most of that is nostalgia from how it used to be.

Humanity in general.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

9. We're a rather remarkable sort of animal. 

Billy Wilder


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

10/10. He wrote and directed Some Like It Hot and The Seven Year Itch.


The team of Tim Conway and Harvey Korman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

6/10

CinemaSins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

6/10

Second Rate by Jafar


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1/10

Twitter


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

7/10

WrestlingForum


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

6/10

Taylor Swift


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

10/10 @Dolorian 

Ariana Grande


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

3/10

Your Mum's cooking


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

9/10 I guess. Its been awhile but i never had a issue with it.

Today's era Family Guy


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

3/10

Reddit


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

6.5/10

Watching movies in the movie theather.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

9/10

Finding a prize in your cereal box


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

4/10

Remembering your wedding anniversary.


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

5/10

Traffic signals


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

4/10 

WWE in 2022


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meh out of eh.

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

2/10

Liv Morgan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

3/10 

Austin Theory


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

7/10

Liv Morgan as Ms. MITB


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

7, I guess. 

Miss Piggy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

0/10

Bianca Belair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You don't like the Muppets?! You ain't human!

She's fine. 7.

The Legend of Zelda


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

8/10.

The Legend of Zorro.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Phantom, you can like the Muppets and not like Miss Piggy. I personally think she's extremely annoying and understand why people wouldn't like her. 


Anyway: 5/10

This Frasier trailer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

6/10 

Summer weather


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

7/10

The Current Summerslam Lineup


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

0/10

Hockey 🏒


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

8/10

McDonalds


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

10/10 only because their fries are the best and I don't go there for anything else.

Wrestling in 2022


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

6/10, mostly for the guy in my avatar 

Watermelon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

9/10

This odd motorcycle 18 wheeler


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10 

Reddit


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

3/10

WandaVision


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

6/10

Bill Burr


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

10/10

Dave Chapelle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

10/10

Cable News


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

4/10 

Triple H in charge of WWE


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

7/10

AEW


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

7/10 still better than the current WWE snoozefest.

Jaws 3


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

6/10

Laura Loomer


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Laura Loomer 2/10

Disney's The Princess and the Frog?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1/10

Blaire White


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1/10

Marvel Phase 4


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1/10 for me having to google that. I don't watch this stuff. 🤷‍♀️

Trump as president


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2/10

This old Pontiac LeMans commercial

Starts at 0:12


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10. Pretty girl. 

The Brawling Brutes


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

6/10

Jamie Hayter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Had to google her. I don't watch AEW. 7/10 on looks as I can't rate her work.

Dua Lipa


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10

The Rings of Power series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

7.5

Robin from Stranger Things


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

9/10

Homelander


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Victor Chaos said:


> 9/10
> 
> Homelander
> View attachment 135428


@Rhhodes


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Victor Chaos said:


> 9/10
> 
> Homelander
> View attachment 135428


10/10 I’d marry him in a heartbeat 😍😍😍

Liv Morgan’s chair shots


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Rhhodes said:


> 10/10 I’d marry him in a heartbeat 😍😍😍
> 
> Liv Morgan’s chair shots


10/10 on the comedy scale

2/10 on the effectiveness scale. She's no JBL 😉


Charlotte Flair as champion.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> 10/10 on the comedy scale
> 
> 2/10 on the effectiveness scale. She's no JBL 😉
> 
> ...


0/10 - all boring runs

Homelander jerking off


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Rhhodes said:


> 0/10 - all boring runs
> 
> Homelander jerking off


0/10 I'm not into dudes, sorry 😉

LOL ROMAN WINZ with the title since early 2020.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> 0/10 I'm not into dudes, sorry 😉
> 
> LOL ROMAN WINZ with the title since early 2020.


5/10 since the first half was great and second half has been boring shit

Tom Brady being the undeniable GOAT that boreman Reigns wishes he was


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

5/10 I guess

2022 so far


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

3/10

A Central Bank Digital Currency


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

4/10 

Christmas markets


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

8/10

World Cup 2022 so far...


----------



## EDawg38 (Jan 2, 2022)

0/10 I don’t watch Soccer .
The Step Brothers Movie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Haven't seen it 

Mcdonalds filet-o-fish burger.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't do fast food fish, so I haven't had it.

Egg Nog


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never had it to my knowledge, seems to be popular in America

advent calendars


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1 I never cared for them.

Invincible comic book full run


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1, I'm not into comics 

Wrestling podcasts


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

7/10.


Roman Reigns title run as The Tribal Chief


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

3/10. Its not Jinder Mahal or Kofi Kingston bad, but it's gone on far too long and the brands have suffered from not having a full time world champion on their show (even Roman himself is not working a full time schedule now so both shows have suffered). And just stupid booking decisions based off limitations of Roman holding both of the belts therefore he is unbeatable, such as Austin Theory losing the briefcase. Maybe if there was two world champions Theory would have had more of a shot at winning, or he could have at least held onto the briefcase for longer.

The Usos current run as tag team champions


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

2/10. The only good thing about the Usos has been Jeys interaction with Sami which has nothing to do with the belts. Theyre not as bad as Romans reign of terror with the world title, but its close.


The Way Austin Theory?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never seen it.

Erik the Viking movie?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Never seen it. Why do I always get the movie questions that exposes how little movies I have watched. 


Cashews.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1- Not a nut fan.

watching plays live.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Never have so 0/10

This short from Kroger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10+

Original Battlestar Galactica


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8

The original Lost in Space


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

7

Columbo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10

Enid Sinclair


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

7/10

Animal videos on youtube. It can be any animal videos in general but I got this one as an example.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10, they are fun to watch when bored

New year celebrations


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10, especially the Twilight Zone marathon. 

Steve Martin


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

7/10
Medium Rare Steak


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

10/10

Over easy eggs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Never had eggs over easy so I'll go 0/10.

Hockey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

5 never got into it.

The X Files


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10

Fire in the Sky (1993)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Never seen it but 7/10 of the poster alone

Blood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10. It's essential for living and great fun at Halloween parties. 

Elvis Presley


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

7.5/10

Rain


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

7/10. Rain with thundering and lightning is a 1/10.

Netflix


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

8

Cloverfield Monster


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

6, the design is underwhelming after all the build up and suspense

Spotify


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I just started using it. Seems like a 9 to me.

Card tricks. 

Remember that you are addressing an old prestidigitator.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10 I love them and am often dumbfounded by them.

WF reboot of December 2019.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

5/10 Not too good not too bad

Oxygen


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

10

Abrahamic religions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I ain't touching that.

Laurel and Hardy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

7

The Witcher TV Series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anything less than a 10 for Laurel and Hardy is a crime.

I don't know. It looks like a 6.5 or 7, I guess. 

Merry-go-rounds


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Phantom said:


> Anything less than a 10 for Laurel and Hardy is a crime.









The Phantom said:


> Merry-go-rounds


8

2023...so far.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a stretch!

So far, I've moved into a really nice house in the Hollywood Hills, have been invited to a classic monster festival, and will soon be having a Mai Tai in a submarine-themed tiki bar. 10/10 for me. 

Charles Laughton as Quasimodo


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

8/10
Diet Pepsi


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

0/10

The three stooges


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10

Laurel and Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10 

Martin and Lewis


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

9

Vincent Price


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

11

Tony Todd


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

11

Jamie lee curtis


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

7 
Mariah Carey


----------

